# What kind of fur are YOU?



## skunkspray03 (May 5, 2010)

I was always wonering what this place was comprised of, but going further than just species. I think that this can show the overal diversity of the whole fandom, or whatever would be more aproriate to say.

NOTE: If I have not included you here, please don't be offended. If I have missed a LOT of subgroups, then I will make a new poll.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

...what am i supposed to say?


----------



## Zontar (May 5, 2010)

I'm a pepper.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

What happened to the sticky of this?? Did it died


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

A sarcastic one!


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What happened to the sticky of this?? Did it died



Just what I was about to ask.  It disappeared... INTO THIN AIR?!?!?!


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 5, 2010)

...I had no idea it existed before...


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Just what I was about to ask.  It disappeared... INTO THIN AIR?!?!?!


That's weird >.>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Oh lord, the poll is even worse than I imagined it would be. XD


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

a fresh fur. bam.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

uhhh.... normal?

Also HAHAHAHA the OP checked diaperfur.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's weird >.>



Carenath mentioned something about hiding some threads that weren't exactly pg-13 rated until they figured out what to do with them.  I guess that was one of them (along with that top/bottom thread)?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

What am I? I am yiff.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh lord, the poll is even worse than I imagined it would be. XD


The fuck??

Would I count as normal? I think I'm a normal fur


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

If someone posts babyfur, then release the hounds.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What am I? I am yiff.



how... eccentric :V       lol


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If someone posts babyfur, then release the hounds.



I dare someone to do it. :3


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

I'm a diaperfur/babyfur.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> how... eccentric :V       lol


Mah brain is broken right now! I think it might be from drawing furries.




SirRob said:


> I'm a diaperfur/babyfur.



GET THE HOUNDS!


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Mah brain is broken right now! I think it might be from drawing furries.



definitely possible.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> GET THE HOUNDS!


Can I yiff them?


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Can't I just be a normal furry?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Can I yiff them?


They're attack dogs, so no, unless you are into castration.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They're attack dogs, so no, unless you are into castration.


Don't worry, I'm wearing super strong diapers!


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

... Oh dear. I didn't think the poll would be like this. If I'm going to be honest I'm going to admit now I have only one fetish. Inflation. Doesn't matter if it's furry or not. But don't think I go shoving a bike pump up my ass. I'm not that crazy. Inflatible suits do just fine.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Slyck (May 5, 2010)

I'm the good kind. Normal.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

> *Purple Gold Farting Dragon Chicken*



Haha!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

Steampunk.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Steampunk.


Damn how could I forget about steampunk


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Seriously, nobody's complained about this poll being public and yet people were bitching about the sexual orientation one being public? What?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Seriously, nobody's complained about this poll being public and yet people were bitching about the sexual orientation one being public? What?



You mad?


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Luca said:


> ... Oh dear. I didn't think the poll would be like this. If I'm going to be honest I'm going to admit now I have only one fetish. Inflation. Doesn't matter if it's furry or not. But don't think I go shoving a bike pump up my ass. I'm not that crazy. Inflatible suits do just fine.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


There's no need to be ashamed of your fe-

Actually there is a need. But this is a furry forum, no one cares as long as you don't flaunt it!





HAXX said:


> Haha!


...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You mad?



I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna take this anymore!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...



...what?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm a diaperfur/babyfur.



Your deadpan has gotten really good lately, I have to say.

Also defining yourself by fetishes is pretty argggghhh, so, normal.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...what?


Chicken butt!


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> Your deadpan has gotten really good lately, I have to say.


It's not hard to do on the internet.

Although I can say anything with straight face in real life, too.

Edit: Crap... doublepost. Sorry.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (May 5, 2010)

Pokefur and Petfur FTW ^_^


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

This thread is horrible and makes the furry fandom look even more like a fetish party.

Fucking hell...



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Pokefur and Petfur FTW ^_^



HAHAHAHAHA IT'S YOU!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Chicken butt!



...at least it farts gold.




Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna take this  anymore!!



Yes! Come to the dark side!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2010)

... A fetish poll? 

INB4LOCK!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Damn how could I forget about steampunk


I love steampunk shit.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is horrible and makes the furry fandom look even more like a fetish party.
> 
> Fucking hell...
> 
> ...


and you're..surprised?

*begins pulling out gun*


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ... A fetish poll?
> 
> INB4STICKY!


Fix'd.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Topic needs Wheelchair Fur option.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and you're..surprised?
> 
> *begins pulling out gun*


Surprised that Lucky Wolfie posted? Yes.

That some idiot made a fetish thread? No.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is horrible and makes the furry fandom look even more like a fetish party.
> 
> Fucking hell...
> 
> ...


Wats up


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What am I? I am yiff.



I yiff, therefore I am.

Also lol, I read Shifter as "Shitfur" at first and it made me think of one of the locals.


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There's no need to be ashamed of your fe-
> 
> Actually there is a need. But this is a furry forum, no one cares as long as you don't flaunt it!...



At least I don't like fat. *shivers* fat rolls are gross.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Topic needs Wheelchair Fur option.


Wait, what?


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That some idiot made a fetish thread? No.


I wouldn't necessarily say that OP's a newfag though..they just haven't been on very much..oh wait


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Luca said:


> At least I don't like fat. *shivers* fat rolls are gross.



Well, you wouldn't have any problems getting a date :roll:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Luca said:


> At least I don't like fat. *shivers* fat rolls are gross.


The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'.​


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2010)

Public poll ftw.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'.​


AAAAAUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHH WHHHHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Wats up


You don't know who this is probably.

Does the name Mentova on XBL ring any bells?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> AAAAAUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHH WHHHHYYYYYYYY


The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand. Or so I have read.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't know who this is probably.
> 
> Does the name Mentova on XBL ring any bells?


Now everybody knows your real online name!


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand. Or so I have read.



haha spinal tap


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> haha spinal tap


It's SpÄ±nÌˆal Tap, numbnuts.


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand. Or so I have read.



What does that even mean?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

The bigger the dick, the bigger the yiff.
Stop it. >:V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Luca said:


> What does that even mean?


So much for you being a chubby chaser in denial.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Now everybody knows your real online name!


No they don't.

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 5, 2010)

I blame this thread on the fact that the FA main site has pretty much the exact same categories to search art.

Why can't we have like, normal fetish groups?  Ya know, like "Softcore," or "Anal."

EDIT:  Also chubby girls are fucking sexy as shit and you should take the opportunity to hit that.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No they don't.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


inb4 yiff messages on xbox


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I blame this thread on the fact that the FA main site has pretty much the exact same categories to search art.
> 
> Why can't we have like, normal fetish groups?  Ya know, like "Softcore," or "Anal."


It really bothers me that almost every time I log into my mainsite account, there's always a shitload of inflation/fatfur art


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It really bothers me that almost every time I log into my mainsite account, there's always a shitload of inflation/fatfur art


Cause alot of furries are fat :V


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> inb4 yiff messages on xbox


I don't get on my xbox much anymore.

I'm more concerned about other things that name is linked to. Furries don't have e-detective skillz though so I'm safe.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> inb4 yiff messages on xbox


It's been 4 months and he's YET to accept my friend request. Bullshit. D:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It really bothers me that almost every time I log into my mainsite account, there's always a shitload of inflation/fatfur art


And its almost always like MS Paint quality.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> And its almost always like MS Paint quality.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed this.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> And its almost always like MS Paint quality.


Well whenever I see it, it looks Adobe quality 
Or it's traditional


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed this.


Every art site has this problem.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Every art site has this problem.


Not Yerf (which is now defunct) and VCL.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

I'm happy to have a fetish that doesn't make people gag when they see it. 8)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm happy to have a fetish that doesn't make people gag when they see it. 8)


What fetish is that? Deep throating? D:


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> So much for you being a chubby chaser in denial.



I don't like fat IRL or fantasy. Call me shallow of you must.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm happy to have a fetish that doesn't make people gag when they see it. 8)


I'm happy to not even really have any fetishes other than woman + tits + vagina = sexy.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What fetish is that? Deep throating? D:


i c wut u did thar


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm happy to not even really have any fetishes other than woman + tits + vagina = sexy.


God how boring.

At least say you like big titties or something.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Luca said:


> I don't like fat IRL or fantasy. Call me shallow of you must.


You like girls with velvety cheeks thought.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> God how boring.
> 
> At least say you like big titties or something.


I'd rather be boring than a sick fuck.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What fetish is that? Deep throating? D:


No, TF.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> i c wut u did thar


I better get like 5 THIS's for that. D:



SirRob said:


> No, TF.


What about gender TF?


----------



## Oovie (May 5, 2010)

Ahhh, normal as normal. However normal that may be in our predicament.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather be boring than a sick fuck.


*fistbump*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What about gender TF?


That's called tg


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's called tg



6000th post


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> 6000th post


That post sums up everything CannonFodder has ever said or done here.

Also no, I'm not into that.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That post sums up everything CannonFodder has ever said or done here.


Damn right!


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, TF.


Isn't that transformation? Or no?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather be boring than a sick fuck.


Thing is, that like...not having any fetishes at all makes me suspect.

Like one day you'll just fucking snap and kill people then have sex with the bodies or something.

EDIT:  also transformation is still kindof a weird fetish.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

team fortress


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Thing is, that like...not having any fetishes at all makes me suspect.
> 
> Like one day you'll just fucking snap and kill people then have sex with the bodies or something.
> 
> EDIT:  also transformation is still kindof a weird fetish.


I _hope_ I don't do that...

I just don't find any of that weird shit sexy. I just like, you know, sex.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Isn't that transformation? Or no?


Yes.





HAXX said:


> team fortress


Not in this context.


Van Ishikawa said:


> Thing is, that like...not having any fetishes at all makes me suspect.
> 
> Like one day you'll just fucking snap and kill people then have sex with the bodies or something.
> 
> EDIT:  also transformation is still kindof a weird fetish.


Well yeah, but it's less likely to gross someone out.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Also no, I'm not into that.


You sure? ;3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just don't find any of that weird shit sexy. I just like, you know, sex.



GTFO freak!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not in this context.



There shouldn't be any other reference but Team Fortress.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 5, 2010)

What kind of fetish fur are you?
How do you do the things you do-oo-oo?
Share with me your secrets deep insi-de!

What kind of fetish fur are you?
Are you per-VER-ted through and through?
And you do have a dick that's TRUUUUE?

What kind of fetish fur are yo-oo-ou?


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> GTFO freak!!


Hey wanna yiff


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I _hope_ I don't do that...
> 
> I just don't find any of that weird shit sexy. I just like, you know, sex.


I don't mean you have to like inflation or jerking off in your own shit.  Like...when you go to a (normal) porn site, what categories do you look under?  that's yer fetish, grats.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You sure? ;3


Yes.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I don't mean you have to like inflation or jerking off in your own shit.  Like...when you go to a (normal) porn site, what categories do you look under?  that's yer fetish, grats.


I look for the highest rated videos and see if they suck or not.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I don't mean you have to like inflation or jerking off in your own shit.  Like...when you go to a (normal) porn site, what categories do you look under?  that's yer fetish, grats.



Furries, dude. They don't look at "normal" porn. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> There shouldn't be any other reference but Team Fortress.


HAXX erects my dispenser. (;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I look for the highest rated videos and see if they suck or not.



I look for the highest rated fox and see if they suck or not.



Taren Fox said:


> HAXX erects my dispenser. (;



Not your turret?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Furries, dude. They don't look at "normal" porn. :3


Yeah, every fetish furries consider normal is hardcore.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Furries, dude. They don't look at "normal" porn. :3


I do...


HAXX said:


> I look for the highest rated fox and see if they suck or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Not your turret?


No.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> What kind of fetish fur are you?
> How do you do the things you do-oo-oo?
> Share with me your secrets deep insi-de!
> 
> ...


Take your inflation type like Jigglypuff, against the vorey Gengar the battle's real tough. Yeah thunderbolt's a great raping attack, 'til you get cummed out by a Marowak! Don't you yiff me with a Cater... euurgh... I can't do this anymore!


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Oh hey look guys another fetish thread!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I look for the highest rated videos and see if they suck or not.


Well are you pleased when the highest rated video has some anal in it?  Threesomes?  Cock as big as your thigh?  Big tits, lesbians, creampies?

You're soundin weird man :V



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Furries, dude. They don't look at "normal" porn. :3


I'll switch over once furries learn how to make flash videos that don't look like shit.  I need the movin pickshas.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Not your turret?


Both. ;3


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Take your inflation type like Jigglypuff, against the vorey Gengar the battle's real tough. Yeah thunderbolt's a great raping attack, 'til you get cummed out by a Marowak! Don't you yiff me with a Cater... euurgh... I can't do this anymore!


Do it!  The interwebs demands it!


HAXX said:


> Not your turret?


Gives a whole new meaning to "spy is sappin my sentry"


----------



## garoose (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Well are you pleased when the highest rated video has some anal in it? Threesomes? Cock as big as your thigh? Big tits, lesbians, creampies?
> 
> You're soundin weird man :V
> 
> ...


 
haha I agree, this is pretty much why I still look at normal stuff


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Well are you pleased when the highest rated video has some anal in it?  Threesomes?  Cock as big as your thigh?  Big tits, lesbians, creampies?
> 
> You're soundin weird man :V
> 
> ...


I don't really care if there's anal or giant dicks or whatever in it as long as it actually looks like a couple is having sex and not badly acted porn.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Sea horses go at each other into one sticks it in the other. The loser is female.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't really care if there's anal or giant dicks or whatever in it as long as it actually looks like a couple is having sex and not badly acted porn.


Ahh

I see we share an interest in high quality Amateur porn.

Too bad so little of it exists.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Ahh
> 
> I see we share an interest in high quality Amateur porn.
> 
> Too bad so little of it exists.


Yup.

What's this? Furries who look at something _other_ than furry porn? Preposterous! 
I can't complain because I do look at it from time to time when I get bored of normal shit... I'm going to hell.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup.
> 
> What's this? Furries who look at something _other_ than furry porn? Preposterous!


This is madness!  This is blasphemy!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup.
> 
> What's this? Furries who look at something _other_ than furry porn? Preposterous!
> I can't complain because I do look at it from time to time when I get bored of normal shit... I'm going to hell.



Sig'd bro.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

I'm not a furry... *puts on glasses* I'm a scaly...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 6, 2010)

Whatchoo meen when yoo say "normal"???

Srsly, problematic.  Define.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm not a furry... *puts on glasses* I'm a scaly...


I thought you were a ninja?!


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This is madness!  This is blasphemy!


You got it backwards.


HAXX said:


> Sig'd bro.


Fag.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Take your inflation type like Jigglypuff, against the vorey Gengar the battle's real tough. Yeah thunderbolt's a great raping attack, 'til you get cummed out by a Marowak! Don't you yiff me with a Cater... euurgh... I can't do this anymore!



Don' you yiff me, with a Caterpie!
Or farting types, the wind's ea-sy!
Good luck with Muk and it's nasty shit!
Make one wrong move and it will kick-your-....  Dammit!  D:<


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm not a furry... *puts on glasses* I'm a scaly...


Zup lizard dude? :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You got it backwards.
> 
> Fag.



Cool story slutfox.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought you were a ninja?!


I'm impersonating CaptainCool this week...



Taren Fox said:


> Zup lizard dude? :3


 The ceiling... :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You got it backwards.


*puts on ushanka*
We are in motherland now, comrade.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 6, 2010)

I am a true ANTI FUR
I am against 90% of the furry fandom.
Also means I'm not a furry.


OP, read the rules and check if thread has been already made.
Newfur


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Cool story slutfox.


I'm not a slutfox. Now anyone want a blowjob? Handjob? Wanna get rimmed?


CannonFodder said:


> *puts on ushanka*
> We are in motherland now, comrade.


I have one of those hats and _I fucking love it_.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a slutfox. Now anyone want a blowjob? Handjob? Wanna get rimmed?



I'll take all of the above, at the same time.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am a true ANTI FUR
> I am against 90% of the furry fandom.
> Also means I'm not a furry.
> 
> ...


Then you are comrade amount our forums.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'll take all of the above, at the same time.


You would...

I'll do you for free.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a slutfox. Now anyone want a blowjob? Handjob? Wanna get rimmed?



Your full of lols.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then you are comrade amount our forums.



Yas, comrade.
Don't take furry prisoners comrade.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You would...
> 
> I'll do you for free.


Fuzzy likes being the girl, just so you know.


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a slutfox. Now anyone want a blowjob? Handjob? Wanna get rimmed?


 You should start comissioning your yiff. You'd be rich within a week.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You should start comissioning your yiff. You'd be rich within a week.


I can't draw.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have one of those hats and _I fucking love it_.


A real comrade would withstand the soviet winters and use the hat as how you say incubator for penguin egg, then once the bird reaches adulthood we would send it to military.
Ah they grow up so fast.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You should start comissioning your yiff. You'd be rich within a week.


AxelFox does that on SecondLife.


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't draw.


You don't have to draw. Or write. Or make music. People will just flee to FAF for you to talk to them about yiff.


Taren Fox said:


> AxelFox does that on SecondLife.


 Dammit, I miss that son of a bitch.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't draw.



You don't have any hands?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Dammit, I miss that son of a bitch.


Me too. He was such an awesome failtroll.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 6, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You don't have to draw. Or write. Or make music. People will just flee to FAF for you to talk to them about yiff.
> 
> Dammit, I miss that son of a bitch.


Dude if I could get paid for that I totally would.


JamesB said:


> You don't have any hands?


I do, talent however...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> It's so hard to with these damn paws.


Be a monkey furry.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm not a furry... *puts on glasses* I'm a scaly...


Oh, hey non-furry bro.

*hi5*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, hey non-furry bro.
> 
> *hi5*



Hey bro!

*unloads plasma rifle into bird*


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey bro!
> 
> *unloads plasma rifle into bird*


 Don't hate birds. They're just like regular animals. Only they can fly.

What now?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey bro!
> 
> *unloads plasma rifle into bird*


It look like that goose
*puts on sunglasses*
got cooked
YEEAAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Don't hate birds. They're just like regular animals. Only they can fly.
> 
> What now?


I can fly. 
*jumps out window* 
Oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii- :shock:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Don't hate birds. They're just like regular animals. Only they can fly.


And poop out eggs.


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I can fly.
> *jumps out window*
> Oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii- :shock:


 lol scalies


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I can fly.
> *jumps out window*
> Oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii- :shock:



Silly lizard.  You need to evolve wings first.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> lol scalies


>:[



JamesB said:


> Silly lizard.  You need to evolve wings first.


Oh yeah, don't ask me if I'm okay... >:[


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Silly lizard.  You need to evolve wings first.



What?

CHARMELION is evolving!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> What?
> 
> CHARMELION is evolving!


CHARMELION has evolved into MR. MIME!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> CHARMELION has evolved into MR. MIME!


What the fuck!? :?


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> CHARMELION has evolved into MR. MIME!



*facepalm*


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey bro!
> 
> *unloads plasma rifle into bird*


Dude, that's pretty weird. 

I mean, I'm an avian, and I have no desire to fuck a bird.

Bestiality's not cool, bro.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What the fuck!? :?


Gameshark.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> CHARMELION has evolved into MR. MIME!


in 3.4 million years :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dude, that's pretty weird.
> 
> I mean, I'm an avian, and I have no desire to fuck a bird.
> 
> Bestiality's not cool, bro.



Yeah, sorry. Lucky me, I saved my BFG just for you baby.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

This poll is still lacking Wheelchair Fur option.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Gameshark.





I use gameshark to get master balls.

I capture MR. MIME using my master balls.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> I use gameshark to get master balls.
> 
> I capture MR. MIME using my master balls.


How many master balls do you have? :3


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This poll is still lacking Wheelchair Fur option.



Forget that, where the hell is the quadriplegic fur option?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Forget that, where the hell is the quadriplegic fur option?


This poll discriminates against the disabled. D:<


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This poll discriminates against the disabled. D:<



*chuckle*

"Vegetative State" option.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> *chuckle*
> 
> "Vegetative State" option.


murrrrr <3~


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> *chuckle*
> 
> "Vegetative State" option.


o bby


HAXX said:


> Yeah, sorry. Lucky me, I saved my BFG just for you baby.


Don't rape me.

(hey look I can copy HK and not get called gay for it)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> murrrrr <3~



Furfags...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Furfags...


Horny Lizards...


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> *chuckle*
> 
> "Vegetative State" option.



It appears that the comatose quadriplegic wheelchair-bound fur option is missing.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Horny Lizards...


*gasp* You take that back you lint licker! :V


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Furfags...


 
What, a vegetable is the ultimate sub

Like in Kill Bill


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *gasp* You take that back you lint licker! :V


That's what it says under species in your profile.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> What, a vegetable is the ultimate sub
> 
> Like in Kill Bill



My name is Buck, and I'm here to fuck.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *gasp* You take that back you lint licker! :V



Insect eater. :V


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> My name is Buck, and I'm here to fuck.


 
haha I'm glad we were on the same page


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Insect eater. :V



what's wrong with that

Cock eater.

Buddy, I could bash wolves all night.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> what's wrong with that
> 
> Cock eater.
> 
> Buddy, I could bash wolves all night.


Wolves are gay.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wolves are gay.


Seriously.

Foxes are much cooler.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wolves are gay.



Says the fox.

V:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Says the fox.
> 
> V:


Prove me wrong. ;3


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

Now that I think about it... I should have just lied. I think I just blew my chances of being a "cool kid" on these forums.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Prove me wrong. ;3



I ain't gay D:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I ain't gay D:


Okay.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

I'm a cute cat, that's crazy.
I like weird things sometimes.
I am guessing I am general.


----------



## Oovie (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> what's wrong with that
> 
> Cock eater.
> 
> Buddy, I could bash wolves all night.


They've got toilet tongue, _blegh_!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

I don't understand the question :\


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't understand the question :\


You stink.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You stink.


 Well that's not very nice, also whats up with the fetishes up there listed at the top?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well that's not very nice, also whats up with the fetishes up there listed at the top?


You choose what you are.
Simple, like me, I am fairly General (I was going to pick other, since I like bondage and that kind of stuff)
Now pick.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You choose what you are.
> Simple, like me, I am fairly General (I was going to pick other, since I like bondage and that kind of stuff)
> Now pick.


Bondage, eh?

Yeah Syde, it's not that hard...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Like I'll tell you what turns me on...you crazy?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Like I'll tell you what turns me on...you crazy?


Just say general as in somewhat normal, like everyone else did...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Just say general as in somewhat normal, like everyone else did...


 That kinda defeats the purpose of ;P
Maybe when I'm bored enough I'll pick it, I'm general for the most part though I do have a more of an unusual thing :\


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Bondage, eh?
> 
> Yeah Syde, it's not that hard...


Yeah, and blood, it's so pretty.


south syde dobe said:


> Like I'll tell you what turns me on...you crazy?


Awe, well you're no fun.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah, and blood, it's so pretty.
> 
> Awe, well you're no fun.


 I know I'm not, that's why no one would hang with me, I'm more or less normal :\


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I know I'm not, that's why no one would hang with me, I'm more or less normal :\


I'd hang with you _because_ you're normal.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I know I'm not, that's why no one would hang with me, I'm more or less normal :\


Really? More, or less a dryer setting eh?


Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd hang with you _because_ you're normal.


You like dryers?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Really? More, or less a dryer setting eh?
> 
> You like dryers?


I like dryers... 
More specifically I like my really warm clothes when they come out of the dryer. x3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I like dryers...
> More specifically I like my really warm clothes when they come out of the dryer. x3


 
This is true and yea I wouldn't mind hanging with HK ^^
And Your pretty cool too Bloodshot :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This is true and yea I wouldn't mind hanging with HK ^^
> And Your pretty cool too Bloodshot :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Ok for now I'll say this, I'm in the general location but there is one other one up there that I sorta like but I'm not going to say which, I might choose later but I know you wouldn't think I did like something like that lol


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Highly predatory sarcastic fox with a taste for sadism.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 6, 2010)

Tiger dragon with polymorph abilites.(among others)


----------



## Telnac (May 6, 2010)

Dear God, that poll could be 100 lines long and not even come close to all the options!

Scaly = Check
AI = Check

That sums me up nicely.


----------



## Axiroth (May 6, 2010)

This poll is a little on the fail side. :C


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Oovie said:


> They've got toilet tongue, _blegh_!


I know, right? 

Hey JamesB, it's not just the foxes who say they're gay.

Everybody knows it.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 6, 2010)

I demand an option for those of us with retarded fursonas.  The autism is very important to my character!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Retarded poll is retarded :\


----------



## VoidBat (May 6, 2010)

Yes.

I'm so going to post my sexual fetish in this thread on a public forum for all on the interwebs to view. Not. ]:<


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Prehistoric/ Extinct fur.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> uhhh.... normal?
> 
> Also HAHAHAHA the OP checked diaperfur.


 

Anyone wondering about this, check my journal

EDIT: also, Keep in mind that you don't have to vote if you don't want to, god! I don't need any more "this poll sucks" posts!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> EDIT: also, Keep in mind that you don't have to vote if you don't want to, god! I don't need any more "this poll sucks" posts!



Too bad, you're getting a lot more of it.


This poll sucks!

[yt]y6PbUysY4Js[/yt]

LMFAO!!!!!! Keep the volume low at the end....


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx3m4e45bTo


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

I've yet to see a gurofurs group. *sadness*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

Shifter here! :3


----------



## Yaril47 (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What am I? I am yiff.



Good choice.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

I put general and other ([loli] shota fur, dontcha know)

I'm not really a shifter per se, but I can phantom shift


----------



## Yaril47 (May 6, 2010)

Cotton-candy colored wolf soon to become a hybrid. 
A wolf and a dragon, which you could call a Wagon.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> A wolf and a dragon, which you could call a Wagon.


I lol'd

I think I'm about as normal as any furry with a fox fursona can be.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I put general and other ([loli] shota fur, dontcha know)
> 
> I'm not really a shifter per se, but I can phantom shift



ooOOOOoooOOOOooohhhh

spOOooOOOoOOOooky


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> Cotton-candy colored wolf soon to become a hybrid.
> A wolf and a dragon, which you could call a Wagon.


I loled but I'm a wolf and a dragon.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I loled but I'm a wolf and a dragon.


Don't you mean a wagon?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Don't you mean a wagon?


LOL:lol: Yup*giggle* :3c


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Just what I was about to ask.  It disappeared... INTO THIN AIR?!?!?!



Let's hope all the diaper furs can't say that. _Get it?_


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

A raver that wants other ravers. Big, sexy raver furries.


----------



## insanitosis (May 6, 2010)

goddamn fetishes


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

insanitosis said:


> goddamn fetishes



Do you have a problem with my fetishes?

Are you judging me?


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Poll needs "shitting dicknipples" option.


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

I'm a n00btard furry who isn't here for the porn.
I have yet to make a fursona


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> I'm a n00btard furry who isn't here for the porn.
> I have yet to make a fursona



Taco fursona.

PLOX.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Poll needs "shitting dicknipples" option.


 >.>

I wish people would just be a little more mature... we're all more or less the same here, we're mostly all furry, and that's why we can be open. This is a comunity were everyone can be who they are or want to be without being judged.

Am I not right?


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> >.>
> 
> I wish people would just be a little more mature... we're all more or less the same here, we're mostly all furry, and that's why we can be open. This is a comunity were everyone can be who they are or want to be without being judged.
> 
> Am I not right?



No. This forum is just like any other part of society, and just because some percieve us as perverts doesn't mean we should be.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No. This forum is just like any other part of society, and just because some percieve us as perverts doesn't mean we should be.


And that's not what I'm trying to say. This forum is (genarally) all fur (no offense to the non-furs out there), and we are a little more... free to discuss other matters that are more about the fandom, and other things that you might not post about in a usual forum.

Anyhow, do we realy need different parts of a subgroup of people to descriminate against themselves? Just because they like something that you don't, or that you think is odd?

Also: bottom line: we won't act like a freak because we are expected to. We can act how we do because we want to, palin and simple.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> >.>
> 
> I wish people would just be a little more mature... we're all more or less the same here, we're mostly all furry, and that's why we can be open. This is a comunity were everyone can be who they are or want to be without being judged.
> 
> Am I not right?



YOU ARE SO WRONG

Everyone judges everyone.  Everywhere.

Welcome to life.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> YOU ARE SO WRONG
> 
> Everyone judges everyone. Everywhere.
> 
> Welcome to life.


Welcome to the argument, pessimist

anyhow, really, the people who judge don't have to be so extreme about it. Chil.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Welcome to the argument, pessimist
> 
> anyhow, really, the people who judge don't have to be so extreme about it. Chil.



You consider voicing an opinion to be EXTREME?

I guess I'm just fucking hardcore, then :roll:


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You consider voicing an opinion to be EXTREME?
> 
> I guess I'm just fucking hardcore, then :roll:


no, I am referring to the MANNER in wich the opinion is stated. You can say that you think that it's wierd or gross, just like that without mentioning tits, dick, numerous profanities, ect.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

I'm a knight furry.  I like to sleep and look at the stars.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

To be truthful, I'm slutty and cheerful and glad of it.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> no, I am referring to the MANNER in wich the opinion is stated. You can say that you think that it's wierd or gross, just like that without mentioning tits, dick, numerous profanities, ect.



The profanities are what constitute the subject material of the discussion.

It makes it pretty hard to have a discussion about something if you can't refer to it :roll:


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm a knight furry.  I like to sleep and look at the stars.


and you, sir, are right to post such comments. WITHOUT anyone saying something about it to twist it into something perverse.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Hey, I've got an idea!

Let's have a discussion about profanities.

The only rule is you can't mention anything about profanities :roll:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> and you, sir, are right to post such comments. WITHOUT anyone saying something about it to twist it into something perverse.


Why thank you.  lol


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> The profanities are what constitute the subject material of the discussion.
> 
> It makes it pretty hard to have a discussion about something if you can't refer to it :roll:


and the profanities that I am referrring to are used as an adjective or adverb, such as:

that is FUCKING disgusting

I'm just saying that you don't need to do that, just to emphasize a point and make someone feel like you poured salt in the otherwise managable papercuts. Metophorically speaking.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

in b4 hugbox


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hey, I've got an idea!
> 
> Let's have a discussion about profanities.
> 
> The only rule is you can't mention anything about profanities :roll:


 and i would be perfectly fin with this, if this were an aproriate thread for such a discussion.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> and i would be perfectly fin with this, if this were an aproriate thread for such a discussion.



This thread is about profanities.



skunkspray03 said:


> and the profanities that I am referrring to are used as an adjective or adverb, such as:
> 
> that is FUCKING disgusting
> 
> I'm just saying that you don't need to do that, just to emphasize a point and make someone feel like you poured salt in the otherwise managable papercuts. Metophorically speaking.



But what if I honestly think it *is* FUCKING disgusting?

Am I supposed to walk on eggshells in order to preserve your precious feelings because words make you cry?


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> This thread is about profanities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. profanities are not essential. besides, i was mainly just giving you advice to keep you from looking like an asshole from swearing like a salor, or just when you don't really need to. The english language has over 50,000 words in it. there are others that you can use to express yourself. Swear if you must to convey how you feel, but it getts very annoying after a while. It can go form expressive to "I'm doing theis because I was told not to as a child but i will anyway because it's the internet".

also, you hvae the ability to make a new thread... use it if this is a big issue for you.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> no. profanities are not essential. besides, i was mainly just giving you advice to keep you from looking like an asshole from swearing like a salor, or just when you don't really need to. The english language has over 50,000 words in it. there are others that you can use to express yourself. Swear if you must to convey how you feel, but it getts very annoying after a while. It can go form expressive to "I'm doing theis because I was told not to as a child but i will anyway because it's the internet".
> 
> also, you hvae the ability to make a new thread... use it if this is a big issue for you.



Well thank you for the advice.

I'll continue to be an asshole now.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well thank you for the advice.
> 
> I'll continue to be an asshole now.


And I won't stop you. I can't believe that a whole arguement about free speech was spraked by me mentioning that we are still all furries 

anyway, don't get the wrong idea from this; I seek no quarrel with anyone here.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 7, 2010)

Proud to be normal... err for a furry... guess being a straight fox isnt normal but meh what harm is there in being a bit different?


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Proud to be normal... err for a furry... guess being a straight fox isnt normal but meh what harm is there in being a bit different?



It is normal, at first.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

lol I'm a normal person, that's what I am


----------



## Yena (May 7, 2010)

Uh, I stand on four legs?

Is that special?


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2010)

Yena said:


> Uh, I stand on four legs?
> 
> Is that special?



Not if you're waiting for a cock.



Yena said:


> I have a stinky butt, and I'm proud of it! DON'T MOCK ME!! GAHH!!! I'LL RIP YOUR SPINE OUT AND...
> Hi, my name's Yena. May I sniff your butt?



...the fuck


----------



## Seas (May 7, 2010)

There is a medieval (I guess that's what you were aiming for, if not for those pesky evasive keyboard buttons) option, but no sci-fi, I am disappointed.
Anyway, one point for the "other" option, representing the my aforementioned interest.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, because this kind of topic will totally not make people think that we're just one big fetish club.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah, because this kind of topic will totally not make people think that we're just one big fetish club.


I doubt too many non-furries are going to look through a forum that is based around the fandom just for ammo to justify calling us freaks


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> No, profanities are not essential.



Yea they fucking are. Also, I fixed you're fucking grammar. XD Get it?


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Yea they fucking are. Also, I fixed you're fucking grammar. XD Get it?


Don't fucking cuss!


----------



## TreacleFox (May 8, 2010)

I was tempted to say diaper. :/


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

Yena said:


> Uh, I stand on four legs?


That's not for normal standing activities. Amiright?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I doubt too many non-furries are going to look through a forum that is based around the fandom just for ammo to justify calling us freaks





Spoiler



There ARE non-furries on this forum, just not many of them.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE non-furries on this forum, just not many of them.


Not to mention they are justified in calling _most_ of us freaks.

There are still a decent amount of us who are not though.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There are still a decent amount of us who are not though.


That's what all furfags say.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That's what all furfags say.


Hey come on you know I'm not like those people!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey come on you know I'm not like those people!


Your just like me :V


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your just like me :V


WRONG YOU"RE! :V

And no I am not for I am not a fan of the penis.


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

First thing I see upon entering this thread is H&K talking about penis again. :I


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> First thing I see upon entering this thread is H&K talking about penis again. :I


That is because he said I was just like him, but unlike him I do not enjoy penis.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Im a normal furry. ^_^


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not to mention they are justified in calling _most_ of us freaks.
> 
> There are still a decent amount of us who are not though.


I don't consider myself a freak ;^;


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't consider myself a freak ;^;


You seem pretty normal.


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is because he said I was just like him, but unlike him I do not enjoy penis.


Not even mine? :[


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You seem pretty normal.


 That's what YOU think...


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You seem pretty normal.


:3


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Not even mine? :[


You don't have a penis.

I think >_>


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't have a penis.
> 
> I think >_>


 Thats what YOU think...


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

;3c


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Oh well, wouldn't be the first time I found out a girl I knew on the internet secretly had a penis... =[


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well, wouldn't be the first time I found out a girl I knew on the internet secretly had a penis... =[


 ....0_0

was it another person on this forum?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....0_0
> 
> was it another person on this forum?


No.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.


 are you sure? :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

Come on, H&K, did I LOOK like I have a penis? :V

If I did it would be huge, though.


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Come on, H&K, did I LOOK like I have a penis? :V
> 
> If I did it would be huge, though.



Yeah, yeah, yeah, woman with penis envy. We get it.

Can we speed this along to the point where you start flirting and everyone gets sick of you?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Come on, H&K, did I LOOK like I have a penis? :V
> 
> If I did it would be huge, though.


murr?


----------



## Ikrit (May 9, 2010)

i'm a babyfur :V


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> murr?


....-_________-

Am disapoint willow.

There is no question in murr.



lazyredhead said:


> i'm a babyfur :V


Congradulations!  You want a cookie? a medal? a small child to rape? or a bullet to the brain?


----------



## Ikrit (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Congradulations! You want a cookie? a medal? a small child to rape? or a bullet to the brain?


a bullet to the brain sounds good

edit: 1337th post :3


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Come on, H&K, did I LOOK like I have a penis? :V
> 
> If I did it would be huge, though.


No you did not.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> a bullet to the brain sounds good


 *gunshot*  This is just one small step for man, one giant leap for furrykind.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 9, 2010)

> babyfur
> Exunod, Felicia Mertallis, lazyredhead, Ricky, SirRob, south syde dobe



Rob!?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't have a penis.
> 
> I think >_>


Getting excited?


----------



## Don (May 9, 2010)

I'm probably not the first to say that the poll has utterly terrible options.

As for me, I'm just your average, run of the mill furry.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Getting excited?


At the fact that she has a vagina and not a penis? Yes. :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At the fact that she has a vagina and not a penis? Yes. :V


Who are you trying to convince? Me or you? :V


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Who are you trying to convince? Me or you? :V


You. >=[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You. >=[


I know you want me more.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I know you want me more.


It's true.

Why arn't we yiffing right now?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true.
> 
> Why arn't we yiffing right now?


I'll pick you up in 2 hours.

Bring wine :V


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'll pick you up in 2 hours.
> 
> Bring wine :V


Ok. Got any toys?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok. Got any toys?


A whole box of goodies


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> A whole box of goodies


List some of your favorites. I want to know what I'm getting into, or what's getting into me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> List some of your favorites. I want to know what I'm getting into, or what's getting into me.


Vibes & dildos, textured & untextured... G rings..... Strapity belty thingies....

:O Fuzzy handcuffs

Your in good hands :V


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Vibes & dildos, textured & untextured... G rings..... Strapity belty thingies....
> 
> :O Fuzzy handcuffs
> 
> Your in good hands :V


Sounds like a fun time!

Let's get going.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like a fun time!
> 
> Let's get going.


First we can go shopping then we can see a movie & later we can head to a hotel :3c


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> First we can go shopping then we can see a movie & later we can head to a hotel :3c


Okay!

Is there even anything good in theaters though?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Okay!
> 
> Is there even anything good in theaters though?


You can pick :V


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You can pick :V


Sounds good.

You can pick where we eat dinner.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You can pick :V


I find your avatar disturbing. D:


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I find your avatar disturbing. D:


His avatar would be awesome if it was less... gay. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> His avatar would be awesome if it was less... gay. :V


He should have kept it as the red thing. The dick fox looks ridiculous. D:


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> You can pick where we eat dinner.


Zeke's is nice 




Taren Fox said:


> I find your avatar disturbing. D:


Cocks are meant to be seen not heard..... Well sometimes heard but its not like they make noise by themselves


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He should have kept it as the red thing. The dick fox looks ridiculous. D:


I think I saw... it.

I didn't pick it up when I first saw his avatar. I thought it was just a fox sitting there.

Excuse me while I go cut my eyes out.

JESUS _FUCK_.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I saw... it.
> 
> I didn't pick it up when I first saw his avatar. I thought it was just a fox sitting there.
> 
> ...


People cream their corn to weird shit dude. I never understood the "hyper" fetish.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The dick fox looks ridiculous. D:



I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.

.................    ................    .......... ..........    ........ ..  ....   ...  .. .


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Lmao its out nao.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> People cream their corn to weird shit dude. I never understood the "hyper" fetish.


But like.

When you first see it. It just looks like a normal dude sitting there. And you're like "huh, that's kinda neat. Would be better with a shirt that actually fit though..."

Then, you look closer, and the horror slowly reveals itself... god damn mindfuck right there.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.
> 
> .................    ................    .......... ..........    ........ ..  ....   ...  .. .


): Sorry dude.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lmao its out nao.



And ready for action, apparently......

More ......... ......... ........


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But like.
> 
> When you first see it. It just looks like a normal dude sitting there. And you're like "huh, that's kinda neat. Would be better with a shirt that actually fit though..."
> 
> Then, you look closer, and the horror slowly reveals itself... god damn mindfuck right there.


Bricks were shat. ):


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

I hope you guys are proud of yourselves.

Your making me get off on your torment.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I hope you guys are proud of yourselves.
> 
> Your making me get off on your torment.


TMI


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Bricks were shat. ):



Just... why... WHY!?!?



Foxy_Boy said:


> I hope you guys are proud of yourselves.
> 
> Your making me get off on your torment.


=[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just... why... WHY!?!?


At least the artist is somewhat realistic, he doesn't use it, hes the subby.

Because he'd probably kill anyone as a dom >_>


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> At least the artist is somewhat realistic, he doesn't use it, hes the subby.
> 
> Because he'd probably kill anyone as a dom >_>


Or.

They can not draw a disturbingly large penis on him so he'd look normal >_>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or.
> 
> They can not draw a disturbingly large penis on him so he'd look normal >_>


But thats no fun ;_;

Normality is overrated.

Edit: also you should see the balls :V


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> But thats no fun ;_;
> 
> Normality is overrated.


Normal is sexy.

Giant, overly large sex organs are not.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Normal is sexy.
> 
> Giant, overly large sex organs are not.


Both are good for me, when used properly accordingly.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But like.
> 
> When you first see it. It just looks like a normal dude sitting there. And you're like "huh, that's kinda neat. Would be better with a shirt that actually fit though..."
> 
> Then, you look closer, and the horror slowly reveals itself... god damn mindfuck right there.


damn your right. i had to look at it a couple of times to see it. freaky looking .


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Both are good for me, when used properly accordingly.


Not me.

I like normal.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not me.
> 
> I like normal.


Well last time I checked I didn't have a 20 inch long cock.

That would be pretty hard to miss.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well last time I checked I didn't have a 20 inch long cock.
> 
> That would be pretty hard to miss.


You'd be dead if you ever got a boner. All the blood from the rest of your body would rush into your giant cum cannon and you'd die.

The character in your avatar is dead.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You'd be dead if you ever got a boner. All the blood from the rest of your body would rush into your giant cum cannon and you'd die.
> 
> The character in your avatar is dead.


Naw you'd either not get that hard or get really light headed....

Its just not humanly possible to be more than 14.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Naw you'd either not get that hard or get really light headed....
> 
> Its just not humanly possible to be more than 14.


No you probably would be dea-

Wait, there are actually people with 14 inch dicks?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you probably would be dea-
> 
> Wait, there are actually people with 14 inch dicks?


Yus I have seen the glory.

One dude was on the Colbert report.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Holy shit, brb, gotta scoop the bricks outta my pants


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yus I have seen the glory.
> 
> One dude was on the Colbert report.


Jesus fucking christ...

How the hell do they do anything with that?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

I love this thread :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus fucking christ...
> 
> How the hell do they do anything with that?


Loose people....

Or just not using it & looking hawt for some gay


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I love this thread :V


I don't.


Foxy_Boy said:


> Loose people....
> 
> Or just not using it & looking hawt for some gay


Creepy.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

I have ended the torment.


.....for now.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I have ended the torment.
> 
> 
> .....for now.


Thank you.

That one is much better.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

The whole image is NSFW but its also lulz.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The whole image is NSFW but its also lulz.


I assume either his giant dong is hanging out or it's an ass shot?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I assume either his giant dong is hanging out or it's an ass shot?


He was playing space invaders or some shit & puts down the joystick & using his cock like one....

Its funny if you saw it :V


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> He was playing space invaders or some shit & puts down the joystick & using his cock like one....
> 
> Its funny if you saw it :V


No, I don't think I would want to see that.

I'm going for a bit anyways >_>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

D'aww.... this the only thread that is any fun ;_;


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> He was playing space invaders or some shit & puts down the joystick & using his cock like one....
> 
> Its funny if you saw it :V


 i wanna see it :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wanna see it :V


Look at the previous page (or two) before you make your final decision :V


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Look at the previous page (or two) before you make your final decision :V


 Idc.  i wanna see it!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Usarise is busy nao.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Usarise is busy nao.


 
Why does only he get to see it?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Too much penis in this thread.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Too much penis in this thread.


Too much penis in this forum


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey come on you know I'm not like those people!


That's what they all say too.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Too much penis in this _fandom_.


and you say this like it's a bad thing


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> and you say this like it's a bad thing


 hey we all need some vagina every once in a while too.....


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Idc.  i wanna see it!


did you injoy the picture. or are you now scarred for life


Usarise said:


> hey we all need some vagina every once in a while too.....


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> did you injoy the picture. or are you now scarred for life


of course I enjoyed the picture! ^_^    Its really nicely drawn!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> of course I enjoyed the picture! ^_^    Its really nicely drawn!


some guys get all the luck


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> of course I enjoyed the picture! ^_^ Its really nicely drawn!


 
PM me the link, I wanna see if it's actually funny or not

And I haven't met my daily quota of trauma yet


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> PM me the link, I wanna see if it's actually funny or not
> 
> And I haven't met my daily quota of trauma yet


doh! me to if you please i haven't had a WTF moment today.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Too much penis in this _fandom_.


Furry is a sausagefest.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> PM me the link, I wanna see if it's actually funny or not
> 
> And I haven't met my daily quota of trauma yet


 


abitfuzzy said:


> doh! me to if you please i haven't had a WTF moment today.


 
You guys seem to like having ill mental health..... I like you two! ^_^


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

Grabbed this from the FacePunch furries forum:

FUCKING SHIT NOT SAFE FOR WORK AT ALL

Man, furries are sick fucks.


----------



## Jelly (May 9, 2010)

kemonomimi :3c


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Grabbed this from the FacePunch furries forum:
> 
> FUCKING SHIT NOT SAFE FOR WORK AT ALL
> 
> Man, furries are sick fucks.


 
*puke*


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> *puke*



Have you met your daily quota of trauma yet?


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Have you met your daily quota for trauma yet?


 
Yeah that pic is going to be supplying me with trauma for atleast a week


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Grabbed this from the FacePunch furries forum:
> 
> FUCKING SHIT NOT SAFE FOR WORK AT ALL
> 
> Man, furries are sick fucks.


Seeing beloved cartoon characters simply fucking is something I can tolerate, but THIS IS JUST TOO FUCKING MUCH.


----------



## Amaru (May 9, 2010)

Oh god furries, really, as if tubgirl wasn't bad enough we had to create our own version of it to top it >_>


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Grabbed this from the FacePunch furries forum:
> 
> FUCKING SHIT NOT SAFE FOR WORK AT ALL
> 
> Man, furries are sick fucks.


 i think i jizzed in my pants a lil bit.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Grabbed this from the FacePunch furries forum:
> 
> FUCKING SHIT NOT SAFE FOR WORK AT ALL
> 
> Man, furries are sick fucks.


 

All I have to say is why.......just wtf is going on in a person's head when they make some shit like this?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Grabbed this from the FacePunch furries forum:
> 
> FUCKING SHIT NOT SAFE FOR WORK AT ALL
> 
> Man, furries are sick fucks.


 meh. i've seen worse 



Usarise said:


> i think i jizzed in my pants a lil bit.


just a lil


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> meh. i've seen worse



. . . there's worse?


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> . . . there's worse?


 oh yes yes yes... and i have a lot of it bookmarked ^_^


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh yes yes yes... and i have a lot of it bookmarked ^_^


 
Somehow I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> . . . there's worse?


to me yes i've watched the 2-girl 1 cup thing and tubgirl with no aparent mental scarring. bout the only thing off hand i can think of that made me go EWW! was the guy lopping off this own penis


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh yes yes yes... and i have a lot of it bookmarked ^_^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

I see Heckler had a momentary fox relapse.

lol


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I see Heckler had a momentary fox relapse.
> 
> lol



He doesn't have fox relapses, he has human relapses.

That's his normal behavior.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> He doesn't have fox relapses, he has human relapses.
> 
> That's his normal behavior.



Oh, I should of figured.

After all, he does hide behind the image of a troll. One day, he'll give that up and just be himself. Then Foxy Boy, Scotty, and Heckler can finally be at peace.


----------



## Bir (May 9, 2010)

Now when you say "Fat.."

Does that mean "Fat fetish" or just "fat"

...?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Bir said:


> Now when you say "Fat.."
> 
> Does that mean "Fat fetish" or just "fat"
> 
> ...?



I am sure it is the fetish, though I just want to think of it as pleasantly plump. Not Godzilla fat.


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> bout the only thing off hand i can think of that made me go EWW! was the guy lopping off this own penis



OMFG that thing scarred me for life.  I hated my friend for like a whole year for showing me that.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> OMFG that thing scarred me for life.  I hated my friend for like a whole year for showing me that.



Have not and will never see that.

*shudder*


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Have not and will never see that.
> 
> *shudder*


sure you will one day you'll be bored enough to watch it. i've tried to twice couldn't make it through the 2nt cut


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

That picture.

Yeah, the NSFW one that got linked from facepunch?

Yeah, I opened it. Figured it would be just weird furry porn. I was eating when I saw that.


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That picture.
> 
> Yeah, the NSFW one that got linked from facepunch?
> 
> Yeah, I opened it. Figured it would be just weird furry porn. I was eating when I saw that.



Hahahahahahahahahahaha

I almost puked anyway.


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That picture.
> 
> Yeah, the NSFW one that got linked from facepunch?
> 
> Yeah, I opened it. Figured it would be just weird furry porn. I was eating when I saw that.



The sad thing is that it's pretty much guaranteed some sick motherfucker somewhere fapped to it.


----------



## Koray (May 9, 2010)

Normal fur i guess!


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> Normal fur i guess!



You and I, bro.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

I'm back :V


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> You and I, bro.



What about the other 94 people?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm back :V


Oh god not you again.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god not you again.


I found a flaregun & 12 rounds on my little adventure.

Yes its just as fun as it sounds.


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

I'm back, too. I miss anything important?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I found a flaregun & 12 rounds on my little adventure.
> 
> Yes its just as fun as it sounds.


You bastard.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm back, too. I miss anything  important?



You missed the most disturbing avatar on all of FAF.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the most disturbing avatar on all of FAF.


Thanks to me :V (BTY that was the first one I used when I changed my username)

*points the gun at you* take it off >_> or I will burninate you.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thanks to me :V (BTY that was the first one I used when I changed my username)
> 
> *points the gun at you* take it off >_> or I will burninate you.


I am not stripping for you. >=[


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You missed the most disturbing avatar on all of FAF.



It involved your face?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not stripping for you. >=[


Then you'll burn for me >_>


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It involved your face?


Nope.

If was an avatar of a fox sitting down.

At first glance it was just a normal fox dude. Then you noticed the imprint his disturbingly large penis was making in his pants leg...


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not stripping for you.  >=[



How about for me?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.
> 
> If was an avatar of a fox sitting down.
> 
> At first glance it was just a normal fox dude. Then you noticed the imprint his disturbingly large penis was making in his pants leg...



:]

...

:I

...

:[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.
> 
> If was an avatar of a fox sitting down.
> 
> At first glance it was just a normal fox dude. Then you noticed the imprint his disturbingly large penis was making in his pants leg...


Click my name if you wanna see it in a larger size :3


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> How about for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I would for you.


DON"T LOOK AT IT IT"S A TRAP!


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I would for you.



Okay, so *grabs a bucket of popcorn and some $1 bills* I'm waiting.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Okay, so *grabs a bucket of popcorn and some $1 bills* I'm waiting.


I'm not stripping out in the open. I am not a whore. =[


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not stripping out in the open. I am not a whore. =[



You are for me. Come strip in my inbox. It's nice and booby-trapped cozy.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You are for me. Come strip in my inbox. It's nice and booby-trapped cozy.


kay!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

your both whores :V

And H&K is a masochist.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> your both whores :V
> 
> And H&K is a masochist.



Says a whore


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Click my name if you wanna see it in a larger size :3



Oh my god I just saw it after staring at that avatar all morning. . .

How does he stand up??


----------



## Koray (May 9, 2010)

I doubt Foxy is a "normal fur" >.>

is he now?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> I doubt Foxy is a "normal fur" >.>
> 
> is he now?


I clicked macro/micro

I could care less about the height of someone but yeah :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Says a whore


Says another whore :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Says another whore :3









I see what you did thar xD


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

I am not a whore. >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not a whore. >=[



Says a whore hehehehehe.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Says a whore hehehehehe.


If I'm a whore than prove it!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I'm a whore than prove it!


Pages 13 & 14 :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I'm a whore than prove it!



Species: Human/*Fox*/Def Leppard


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Pages 15 & 16 :V


I did not act like a whore.

And once again, how can I be a whore if I don't get any HMMMM!?!?


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

H&K is a whore. :V



Heckler & Koch said:


> I did not act like a whore.
> 
> And once again, how can I be a whore if I don't get any  HMMMM!?!?



Hey. Sup.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> H&K is a whore. :V
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. Sup.


Why would you betray me. =[

Oh herro.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I did not act like a whore.
> 
> And once again, how can I be a whore if I don't get any HMMMM!?!?


13-14

I got you, your still a whore :V


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 13-14
> 
> I got you, your still a whore :V


I am not a whore damnit! =[


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

dammit! i need popcorn. either this is getting good or I'm just way to bored.


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not a whore damnit! =[



90% of this community would beg to differ.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

What the hell is this??


----------



## Koray (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> 90% of this community would beg to differ.



I'm in the 10% as it seems... >>



WillowWulf said:


> What the hell is this??



Foxy came in and all hell broke loose.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What the hell is this??


Foxy's fun house of fornication.

Care to join us? :3


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Foxy's fun house of fornication.
> 
> Care to join us? :3


...


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Foxy's fun house of fornication.
> 
> Care to join us? :3


No, no I don't care to join you for anal rape.


----------



## Koray (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Foxy's fun house of fornication.
> 
> Care to join us? :3



Not everyone is into one night stands


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, no I don't care to join you for anal rape.


still playing hard to get ehh


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> Not everyone is into one night stands


Oh yes you are >_>

YES YOU ARE >_>

Edit: I read that slightly wrong :3c


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> still playing hard to get ehh


No I'm playing "I like vaginas not penises." :V


----------



## Koray (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Oh yes you are >_>
> 
> YES YOU ARE >_>



I'm not -_____-
it's like licking an icecream only once


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

I'll just leave this thread be then...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> I'm not -_____-
> it's like licking an icecream only once


I'll take that as a compliment :V


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Something something something "I like something something penises." something



This is how other people see your posts.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'll just leave this thread be then...


That's probably for the best.



JamesB said:


> This is how other people see your posts.


Which is scary...


----------



## Koray (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'll take that as a compliment :V



IT WASN'T @___@


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> IT WASN'T @___@


well its nawt like I can make a relationship with everyone GAWD!


----------



## Beta_7x (May 9, 2010)

I would guess normal. And muscular. Profile for proof. Kkthxbai.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> well its nawt like I can make a relationship with everyone GAWD!



Cause you most likely don't try.....think about it, having someone to love and pleasure at their leisure...


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause you most likely don't try.....think about it, having someone to love and pleasure at their leisure...


..I would like to have that, receive it that is ._.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause you most likely don't try.....think about it, having someone to love and pleasure at their leisure...


Well in this case I don't think I can have contact & sex 2 times in 4-6 years before settling down.

I'm not ready for that type of commitment >_>


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

Is H&K penismongering again?


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..I would like to have that, receive it that is ._.



Who wouldn't?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well in this case I don't think I can have contact & sex 2 times in 4-6 years before settling down.
> 
> I'm not ready for that type of commitment >_>



so you're saying you don't have the experience....?

Do what I'm doing, find someone who's also new to such a situation, start with clean slate.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Is H&K penismongering again?



Ugh yes make him stop.

(On other thought it is kind of amusing though)


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Is H&K penismongering again?



*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (5 members and 3 guests)*
_Scotty1700, abitfuzzy, AlpineLupine, Foxy_Boy, Heckler & Koch_


Yep, he's on so he's penismongering


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> so you're saying you don't have the experience....?
> 
> Do what I'm doing, find someone who's also new to such a situation, start with clean slate.


No I mean I'd like to be able to see such a person often -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No I mean I'd like to be able to see such a person often -_-



Oh....well look for someone rather local.

I know it's easier said than done but hey, it's a start.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

I'm not dickmongering I'm playing WoW and occasionally alt tabbing. >=[


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Hey H&K. ;3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not dickmongering I'm playing WoW and occasionally alt tabbing. >=[


lol WoW...

Hai Alien :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not dickmongering I'm playing WoW and occasionally alt tabbing. >=[


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey H&K. ;3



Hello other rapist who wants my dick for some reason.



Foxy_Boy said:


> lol WoW...


I'm a god damn nerd what do you expect? :V


----------



## Dasaki (May 9, 2010)

Have to post for other since you missed steampunk


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Have to post for other since you missed steampunk


I like steampunk, but it's not incorporated into my 'sona really :/


----------



## wolfrunner7 (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> so you're saying you don't have the experience....?
> 
> Do what I'm doing, find someone who's also new to such a situation, start with clean slate.



Trust me, isn't the only one.  Going on 6 years with no experience here.  Complete blueberry, no _fun_ in the last 7 years....


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Trust me, isn't the only one.  Going on 6 years with no experience here.  Complete blueberry, no _fun_ in the last 7 years....



Oh your day will come, you'll stumble upon someone worth keeping. Just keep your head up and give your eyes a good look at the people around you.


----------



## Dasaki (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like steampunk, but it's not incorporated into my 'sona really :/



I've been trying, and failing to do even a simple sketch of a rather odd instrument for mine.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh your day will come, you'll stumble upon someone worth keeping. Just keep your head up and give your eyes a good look at the people around you.


Not for me. :V


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

Is H&K still acting like we don't already know he's gay?

Dude, we figured it out a while ago, you can stop pretending now.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh your day will come, you'll stumble upon someone worth keeping. Just keep your head up and give your eyes a good look at the people around you.


*sighs*

I wish


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

You know if you don't think much of yourself other people won't think much of you either guiz, willow.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

New topic: Why are furries so depressed...


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> New topic: Why are furries so depressed...


Because the majority of us are angst ridden, socially awkward teens 

*sulks in corner*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> New topic: Why are furries so depressed...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JUm_Y0R6Og

Not enough Marley.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You know if you don't think much of yourself other people won't think much of you either guiz, willow.



Not true, people like me and I've been told I'm one of the coolest people that they've met before, yet I don't think very highly of myself. :V



Scotty1700 said:


> New topic: Why are furries so depressed...


I'm not really _that_ depressed. Just really pessimistic about relationships.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but I'm a huge nerd but hey, I'm well liked to my knowledge. Don't be so down on yourself.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm a huge nerd but hey, I'm well liked to my knowledge. Don't be so down on yourself.


I am well liked. I just have terrible luck with girls and haven't had one interested in my since middle school. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> New topic: Why are furries so depressed...


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=69784


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Being a virgin has nothing to do with it. Hell, I'M a virgin and I'm always so happy about everything...people just lose all hope :?


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Being a virgin has nothing to do with it. Hell, *I'M a virgin* and I'm always so happy about everything...people just lose all hope :?


 holy fucking santa shit.   Scotty if i ever see you at Anthrocon (I know your in PA) im gonna fix that.

and on an on topic note: Im a normal fur ^_^


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> holy fucking santa shit.   Scotty if i ever see you at Anthrocon (I know your in PA) im gonna fix that.
> 
> and on an on topic note: Im a normal fur ^_^


Wait you're gay?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> holy fucking santa shit.   Scotty if i ever see you at Anthrocon (I know your in PA) im gonna fix that.
> 
> and on an on topic note: Im a normal fur ^_^




....no you won't. My boyfriend plans on flying over here during AC so I'll have myself a bit of my own fun ^^


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait you're gay?


no.  but i would consider that bragging rights to say YOU raped scotty and took his virginity ^_^



Scotty1700 said:


> ....no you won't. My boyfriend plans on flying over here during AC so I'll have myself a bit of my own fun ^^


 ...Orly?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no.  but i would consider that bragging rights to say YOU raped scotty and took his virginity ^_^
> 
> 
> ...Orly?


Yeah, and then you would've had sex with a dude...

So then yes you would be gay.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, and then you would've had sex with a dude...
> 
> So then yes you would be gay.


 ..... -_-    

but what if i like girls?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ..... -_-
> 
> but what if i like girls?


Then you'd be bi.

But apparently you don't if you wanna fuck scotty.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then you'd be bi.



Listen to this guy. He is a fountain of wisdom.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then you'd be bi.
> 
> But apparently you don't if you wanna fuck scotty.


...But i dont like that idea...... Bi sounds so..... Meh.

I just wanna be Scotty's first..... So i can be special! ^_^



AlpineLupine said:


> Listen to this guy. He is a fountain of wisdom.


 hes a fountain of something....>_>


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...But i dont like that idea...... Bi sounds so..... Meh.
> 
> I just wanna be Scotty's first..... So i can be special! ^_^
> 
> ...


So yeah, you're bi.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...But i dont like that idea...... Bi sounds so.....



Go on. What does it sound like?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...But i dont like that idea...... Bi sounds so..... Meh.
> 
> I just wanna be Scotty's first..... So i can be special! ^_^
> 
> ...


drats beat me to it


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So yeah, you're bi.


noooooooooo~  i dun like that word! D: 



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Go on. What does it sound like?


it sounds like this actually "murr~"



abitfuzzy said:


> drats beat me to it


ownd


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

This thread makes me weep for humanity.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> noooooooooo~  i dun like that word! D:



Why not? Go on.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread makes me weep for humanity.


WAHHHHHH!!! CRY SOME MORE!   ENTIRE FANDOM IST BABIES!



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why not? Go on.


 because..... everyone i know around my school who says theyre "bi" is either fat, ugly, whorish, or annoying! >.<


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WAHHHHHH!!! CRY SOME MORE!   ENTIRE FANDOM IST BABIES!



Anybody else read this in the Heavy's voice from TF2?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread makes me weep for humanity.


just *this* thread?lol


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Anybody else read this in the Heavy's voice from TF2?


I think that was the point...


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think that was the point...


 oooohhh a fox with a brain! now thats rare round these parts.....


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oooohhh a fox with a brain! now thats rare round these parts.....


Yes, I'm not that much of a retard. Surprising, isn't it?


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, I'm not that much of a retard. Surprising, isn't it?


 it actually is!   ....now.... are you at least partially nufox? :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because..... everyone i know around my school who says theyre "bi" is either fat, ugly, whorish, or annoying! >.<



So, you're basing your opinion of an entire segment of the population on your personal experiences with a few people, is that correct?



I'm just trollin' ya man, I don't care.  But I'm bi and I'm not fat, and I'd like to think I'm not ugly, whorish (in person, smartasses), or annoying (most of the time). *shrugs*


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it actually is!   ....now.... are you at least partially nufox? :3


Nope.

I am not a slutty retard.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, you're basing your opinion of an entire segment of the population on your personal experiences with a few people, is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trollin' ya man, I don't care.  But I'm bi and I'm not fat, and I'd like to think I'm not ugly, whorish (in person, smartasses), or annoying (most of the time). *shrugs*


Yes.  Yes i am.  I think i have the right to do that ^_^

I bet i could get along with you IRL..... 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.
> 
> I am not a slutty retard.


you sure? ;3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it actually is!   ....now.... are you at least partially nufox? :3



I think H&K's got a little NuFox in him, for sure.



Oh, wait, that's just Scotty. Nevermind.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yes.  Yes i am.  I think i have the right to do that ^_^
> 
> I bet i could get along with you IRL.....
> 
> ...


Yes. I am sure.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think H&K's got a little NuFox in him,  for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, that's just Scotty. Nevermind.



No I do not. LIAR!


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

This thread makes me want to


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Hehehe what, too much faggotry lofting about?

(Yes, faggotry is my new word)


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. I am sure.


awww..... 



JamesB said:


> This thread makes me want to


Its making me ROFLGASM


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This thread makes me want to



*grabs popcorn*

C'mon James, pull up a chair. It's free entertainment.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Thread officially taken over by man sluts.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thread officially taken over by man sluts.


It's been like that for a while


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thread officially taken over by man sluts.


We need to kill them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thread officially taken over by man sluts.



Men = sluts

There aren't women on the internet so yeah, whatta ya expect?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Men = sluts
> 
> There aren't women on the internet so yeah, whatta ya expect?


*sulks in corner*

But I'm here


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We need to kill them.



How should we do this?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Men = sluts
> 
> There aren't women on the internet so yeah, whatta ya expect?


God damnit I'm not a slut!


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> How should we do this?


Give them dildos packed with C4.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sulks in corner*
> 
> But I'm here



Go make me a sammich!

(Now you're in the kitchen where you belong) :twisted:

Hehehe, I'm just kiddin'. I'm not sexist xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Give them dildos packed with C4.



I know where to get the C4.

You get the dildos.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Go make me a sammich!
> 
> (Now you're in the kitchen where you belong) :twisted:
> 
> Hehehe, I'm just kiddin'. I'm not sexist xD


Why the hell would I want to make sandwiches for you guys?!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit I'm not a slut!



Quit kidding yourself, you are to a slut. If there was a chick right in front of you that wanted you, you'd drive it home without so much as a second thought.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Give them dildos packed with C4.



I loled...bigtime.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why the hell would I want to make sandwiches for you guys?!



You don't need to make them sandwiches. Just me. And I'll make you one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why the hell would I want to make sandwiches for you guys?!



Because you're awesome.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You don't need to make them sandwiches. Just me. And I'll make you one.


But I don't wanna make sandwiches



Scotty1700 said:


> Because you're awesome.


wha?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

And since you are a fox, getting the dildos, it should be really easy to gather them all up.



WillowWulf said:


> But I don't wanna make sandwiches



Okay, I'll make us sandwiches.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I know where to get the C4.
> 
> You get the dildos.



I don't know where to get dildos.



Scotty1700 said:


> Quit kidding yourself, you are to a slut. If there was a chick right in front of you that wanted you, you'd drive it home without so much as a second thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I loled...bigtime.


Yes I would.

However, I'm not a very sexual person IRL and probably won't be getting any for quite a while. So no, I am not a slut currently.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know where to get dildos.



Yes you do.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes you do.


Shit I do actually...

bad dragon is a place that sells furry themed dildos online. There was a thread on SA making fun of them awhile ago.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Okay, I'll make us sandwiches.


Good


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Shit I do actually...
> 
> bad dragon is a place that sells furry themed dildos online. There was a thread on SA making fun of them awhile ago.



See? And when you exit the place, dildo in hand, we'll have them all right there. No need for tracking!

It might be easier to C4 the entrance of the building.



WillowWulf said:


> Good



Kay. What do you want on it?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Kay. What do you want on it?


I dunno, but I'm not hungry either


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I dunno, but I'm not hungry either



You suck.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You suck.


;^;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



Fuck you. I tried being nice.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> See? And when you exit the place, dildo in hand, we'll have them all right there. No need for tracking!
> 
> It might be easier to C4 the entrance of the building.
> 
> ...


It's a website. They're probably made in some dude's basement.


----------



## Melo (May 9, 2010)

I'm a normal fur.

I'm not obese, nor do I smell, nor do I spend all of my time each day on furaffinity.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fuck you. I tried being nice.


*tears up*

I'm sorry ;^;


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Am I too late for the sandwiches?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's a website. They're probably made  in some dude's basement.



We all have to make sacrifices! It will also be easier to herd them in that basement too!



WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> 
> I'm sorry ;^;



:|



garoose said:


> Am I too late for the sandwiches?



What type bro?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :|


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> We all have to make sacrifices! It will also be easier to herd them in that basement too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do it. I'm not going into a perverted gay sex fiend furry's basement.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You do it. I'm not going into a perverted gay sex fiend furry's basement.



You're the fox! It makes sense that you do it!


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You're the fox! It makes sense that you do it!


You are too.

You do it. GO LOOSE YOUR FURGINITY! :V


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Im back.  So what kind of fur do YOU guys think i am? :3


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What type bro?


 
Hmm..... how about just a basic grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You are too.
> 
> You do it. GO LOOSE YOUR FURGINITY! :V



Gender: *Male*
                 Species: *Doom Marine. <--------
*
                 Location: *Phobos and Demios.*
                                  Join Date: *Mar 2010*
                                      Posts: *2,459* 

You can't read well. Another symptom that you're a fox.

And no lol.



garoose said:


> Hmm..... how about just a basic grilled cheese  sandwich?



Oh sweet! That's easy! Want tomato soup too?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im back.  So what kind of fur do YOU guys think i am? :3


A damn rapist


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im back. So what kind of fur do YOU guys think i am? :3


 
A macro dick shitting baby diaper fur with a passion for inflation


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Gender: *Male*
> Species: *Doom Marine. <--------
> *
> Location: *Phobos and Demios.*
> ...


Your avatar has a fox in doom guy armor. You draw foxes. You had a fox avatar for a bit.

Fox furfag.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh sweet! That's easy! Want tomato soup too?


 
Yeah ya know it! 8)


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A damn rapist


 



garoose said:


> A macro dick shitting baby diaper fur with a passion for inflation


 .....what?  i got the macro and shitting and diaper thing but whats inflation?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your avatar has a fox in doom guy armor. You draw foxes. You had a fox avatar for a bit.
> 
> Fox furfag.



...he is entertaining children at a imp's birthday party. He'll unload on them soon.

I don't draw foxes. My hand does.

That fox avatar was for the lols.

LOOK WHOS TALKING WITH A FURFAG FOX AVI. I am just advertising mine cause my hand told me to.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...he is entertaining children at a imp's birthday party. He'll unload on them soon.
> 
> I don't draw foxes. My hand does.
> 
> ...


I am a fox furfag.

You have no room to call names and point fingers however.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am a fox furfag.
> 
> You have no room to call names and point fingers however.



...slut.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...slut.


How am I a slut? And don't just go FOX LAWL cause I don't get any.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .....what?  i got the macro and shitting and diaper thing but whats inflation?


Inflation is basically when characters can inflate certain parts of their body to giant proportions..right?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How am I a slut? And don't just go FOX LAWL cause I don't get any.



FOX LAWL.

Your a slut because that is what you built your reputation to be. A slut in denial who plays hard to get.

If I ever get any good, I plan on working commissions.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Inflation is basically when characters can inflate certain parts of their body to giant proportions..right?


 
Idk I was just drawing upon every weird fetish I could think of lol


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Inflation is basically when characters can inflate certain parts of their body to giant proportions..right?


 Right.

*pats head and gives wolf treat*


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> FOX LAWL.
> 
> Your a slut because that is what you built your reputation to be. A slut in denial who plays hard to get.
> 
> If I ever get any good, I plan on working commissions.


I didn't mean to build a rep like that though. I was just acting like a retard and people took it for srsz =[


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Right.
> 
> *pats head and gives wolf treat*


:3

Then what kind fur do you guys think I am?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't mean to build a rep like that though. I was just acting like a retard and people took it for srsz =[



:[

It brings me lols. So I guess it kinda worked.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> Idk I was just drawing upon every weird fetish I could think of lol


...ok then :/   



Alstor said:


> Right.
> 
> *pats head and gives wolf treat*


 i can has a treat too? :3c


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3
> 
> Then what kind fur do you guys think I am?


 i think your one of those anti social furs.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3
> 
> Then what kind fur do you guys think I am?


Normal.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3
> 
> Then what kind fur do you guys think I am?


 
A WillowWulf


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i can has a treat too? :3c


 Le fine.

*gives hyena treat*

And on the account of fifteen year olds asking what type of furry they are, what about me?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Normal.


Oh good


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Le fine.
> 
> *gives hyena treat*
> 
> And on the account of fifteen year olds asking what type of furry they are, what about me?


 om nom nom. 

and i dont know you very well.... so im gonna assume your a gay yiff addict!


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Le fine.
> 
> *gives hyena treat*
> 
> And on the account of fifteen year olds asking what type of furry they are, what about me?


 
THE MAN WITH THE COOKIES *begs*


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> A WillowWulf


That's acceptable (I guess..)


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> om nom nom.
> 
> and i dont know you very well.... so im gonna assume your a gay yiff addict!


Yayyy!


garoose said:


> THE MAN WITH THE COOKIES *begs*


Ok, ok. Stop drooling. *gives husky/Commander Shepherd cookie*

Excellent. The "turn all FAF users into fat furs" plan is going quite nicely. C:<


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's acceptable (I guess..)


 
YOU JERK! Playing off of my insecurities and indicision like that!

< How's this now?



Alstor said:


> Yayyy!
> 
> Ok, ok. Stop drolling. *gives husky/Commander Shepherd cookie*
> 
> Excellent. The "turn all FAF users into fat furs" plan is going quite nicely. C:<


 
Whooooo

Oh god, what's happening to my gut!


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> YOU JERK! Playing off of my insecurities and indicision like that!
> 
> < How's this now?


Define what a WillowWulf is (aside from my name -__-; )


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Define what a WillowWulf is (aside from my name -__-; )


 a wolf made out of willow trees? :3


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Define what a WillowWulf is (aside from my name -__-; )


 
umm.. A cute, friendly person with a bubbling personality, with a facade of innocence, who everyone likes


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> umm.. A cute, friendly person with a bubbling personality who everyone likes


:3


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> umm.. A cute, friendly person with a bubbling personality, *with a facade of innocence*, who everyone likes


I never said I was 100% innocent you know :/


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I never said I was 100% innocent you know :/


Nobody is. :V


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I never said I was 100% innocent you know :/


 
Yeah (and sorry about the slow edit) I know. But everyone kind of see's you as innocent, or atleast I did when you first joined....

Boy was I wrong

That's why you're so awesome


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah (and sorry about the slow edit) I know.  But everyone kind of see's you as innocent, or atleast I did when you first joined....
> 
> Boy was I wrong


?


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?


 
why do you do that.... now I don't even know!


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> why do you do that.... now I don't even know!


Exactly how were you wrong?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

This thread is confusing now. Jesus christ this thread has so much weird and confusing shit in it.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Exactly how were you wrong?


 
I don't know....

*sulks in corner*


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> I don't know....
> 
> *sulks in corner*


Hey, that's my corner D:<

*barks, lifts leg*
OH SHI-..not again 

._.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hey, that's my corner D:<
> 
> *barks, lifts leg*
> OH SHI-..not again
> ...


 
You should stop wearing pants, like me :3

*pees unaposed*

Edit: :|


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> You should stop wearing pants, like me :3
> 
> *pees unaposed*
> 
> Edit: :|


brb..washing my shorts ;^;


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

What just happened...


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What just happened...


I suck at defending my territory ._.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I suck at defending my territory ._.


Get a gun. That always works for me.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What just happened...


 
A territory mark-off


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What just happened...


 Wanna fox treat?


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Wanna fox treat?


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes I do.


*gives fox treat*

I am such a good person.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get a gun. That always works for me.


We all know what happens whenever I use guns :/



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes I do.


But it's shaped like a penis


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *gives fox treat*
> 
> I am such a good person.


Yes you are.

What exactly is in that anyways?


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Wanna fox treat?


 
fox treat = penis


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> fox treat = penis


I lol'd.

*Whacks Willow with a newspaper*
Stop the marking!


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Whacks Willow with a newspaper*
> Stop the marking!


;^;


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> What exactly is in that anyways?


 Someone with the goodie bag.


garoose said:


> fox treat = penis


 It's pussy shaped.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 
CRYING IS A SIGN OF WEAKNESS. DRY THOSE TEARS AND DEFEND YOUR HONOR.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's pussy shaped.


But it looks like a penis :/


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> *Whacks Willow with a newspaper*
> Stop the marking!


 
I lol'd at your loling

(I'm 6 away from 1000 , I gotta figure out something meaningful to post..)

(Oh and I'm gonna take a shower now, brb)

(Has anyone seen my pajamas, I swere I left them on the floor)

(Nevermind, I already put them in the bathroom to change into, it's all good)


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Grabbed this from the FacePunch furries forum:
> 
> FUCKING SHIT NOT SAFE FOR WORK AT ALL
> 
> Man, furries are sick fucks.


I'm afraid to click the link... 



Bir said:


> Now when you say "Fat.."
> 
> Does that mean "Fat fetish" or just "fat"
> 
> ...?


Just fat. Does the poll say: "What are your explicit sexual fantasies?"

no

~I would also like to point out that this whole topic is ruined... I should have expected no less


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

You guys know the poll is fake right?


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 10, 2010)

the poll... fake?

please, explain.


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2010)

tiredfur =_=


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

I'm a furryfur. :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

I'm just your average, everyday fur.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 10, 2010)

I've been noticing that some are disappointed with the poll, but you must remember that I can only put so much up there with a limit of 10 options


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

This topic needs moar Knightfurs.


----------



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This topic needs moar Knightfurs.



I picked knight...

Only because it's in a period similar to medieval times.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I'm afraid to click the link...


Yea..don't do it


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea..don't do it


 
Unless you get turned on when flushing the toilet...


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Unless you get turned on when flushing the toilet...


I looked at it, 'd, and then left


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I looked at it, 'd, and then left


 
I looked at it, screamed like a girl, and left and favorited it


----------



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

I bet a lot of the shifters are Mary sues XD.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I looked at it, screamed like a girl, and left and favorited it


i c wut u did thar


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> i c wut u did thar


 willow r smart ^_^

Im still the most normal fur here!


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im still the most normal fur here!


Bullshit.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im still the most normal fur here!


Yea right


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> i c wut u did thar


 
Nothing gets by you ^^


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Nothing gets by you ^^


*wags tail*

TDA said the same thing :3


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Bullshit.


 


WillowWulf said:


> Yea right


 
you 2 suck.... Im normal....


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you 2 suck.... Im normal....



Grammar helps with typing like a normal person.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Grammar helps with typing like a normal person.


I have good grammar, am I normal-ish?


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have good grammar, am I normal-ish?


 
I'd say so


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have good grammar, am I normal-ish?


No your a whore :V


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No your a whore :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


 :|

Why are you looking at me when your supposed to be working those corners...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

@Dobbie: Cool fur.
@garoose: Side-kick fur.
@Willow: Timid fur.
@Icarus615: Ostrich. Automatically own category.
@Usarise: Grammatically retarded fur.

What am I?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> @Dobbie: Cool fur.
> @garoose: Side-kick fur.
> @Willow: Timid fur.
> @Icarus615: Ostrich. Automatically own category.
> ...


 
Your a genius with guns


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> :|
> 
> Why are you looking at me when your supposed to be working those corners...


*slinks over to corner*




HAXX said:


> @Dobbie: Cool fur.
> @garoose: Side-kick fur.
> @Willow: Timid fur.
> @Icarus615: Ostrich. Automatically own category.
> ...


A sandwich making fur?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *slinks over to corner*


 
good boy er girl...I think your a girl but I'm not sure D:



> A sandwich making fur?


 
That's leon :|


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No *you're* a whore :V


 
And now so are you


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> And now so are you


 Fuck I never pay attention to that damn word


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> @Dobbie: Cool fur.
> @garoose: Side-kick fur.
> @Willow: Timid fur.
> @Icarus615: Ostrich. Automatically own category.
> ...


 
I'm here to make shit posts and chew bubble gum... and well....


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm here to make shit posts and chew bubble gum... and well....


Your out of shit?!
o.o


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> good boy er girl...I think your a girl but I'm not sure D:
> 
> 
> 
> That's leon :|


I'm a girl dammit

and HAXX has been making us sandwiches today because I refuse to make them


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Hail to the king, furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a girl dammit


 
This can't be...you sure you're a girl :|


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 10, 2010)

Generally, I keep my kinks within the realm of physical possibility. _Generally._


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This can't be...you sure you're a girl :|


Yes, I'm sure I'm a girl


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> @Dobbie: Cool fur.
> @garoose: Side-kick fur.
> @Willow: Timid fur.
> @Icarus615: Ostrich. Automatically own category.
> ...



Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

You seem pretty alright, I guess.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yes, I'm sure I'm a girl


 
e_e


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your out of shit?!
> o.o


 
Well I did just take a dump....ON THIS FORUM! hahahahahahahahahahahah hahah ha ha ha *snort* 

Okay I'm done



WillowWulf said:


> I'm a girl dammit
> 
> and HAXX has been making us sandwiches today because I refuse to make them


 
And yesterday too


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 10, 2010)

There needs to be an option for not being furry :V


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> e_e


I thought we established my gender months ago

*sighs*


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2010)

Why don't I believe these statistics

_General (normal)_













*111* 	82.84%


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> You seem pretty alright, I guess.



Good thing. You tell shit as it is.


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> There needs to be an option for not being furry :V


You're still considered a furry, even if your species doesn't have any fur.


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Good thing. You tell shit as it is.



There's any other way to do it?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There's any other way to do it?



Hugboard


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hugboard



Oh god, no.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> @Dobbie: Cool fur.
> @garoose: Side-kick fur.
> @Willow: Timid fur.
> @Icarus615: Ostrich. Automatically own category.
> ...


What the balls, you didn't mention me. D:<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What the balls, you didn't mention me. D:<



Yiff fox slut furry man whore.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yiff fox slut furry man whore.


 Perfect


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Perfect



inorite? I'm good at this.


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yiff fox slut furry man whore.



I come back to this thread and see this.

What the hell.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> inorite? I'm good at this.


 Yush that you are *highfives*


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yiff fox slut furry man whore.


Only with you baby. ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Only with you baby. ;3


Lol this is true HAXX x3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

...I ain't a slut, fox. Go bother the dobbie.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...I ain't a slut, fox. Go bother the dobbie.


You didn't mention me either.

Bastard.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You didn't mention me either.
> 
> Bastard.


 ohh jealous get him h&k.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You didn't mention me either.
> 
> Bastard.



Hmm.

A hard to get, ass munching, dick dangling, teabag swallowing, awesome faced fox.

@abitfuzzy: Skunk with tits. Always has something to build up on.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hmm.
> 
> A hard to get, ass munching, dick dangling, teabag swallowing, awesome faced fox.
> 
> @abitfuzzy: Skunk with tits. Always has something to build up on.


That does not sound like me at all! =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That does not sound like me at all! =[



...sorry. I was trollin'.

A hard to get, ass munching, dick dangling, teabag swallowing fox.

yiff
your a troll in disguise.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...sorry. I was trollin'.
> 
> A hard to get, ass munching, dick dangling, teabag swallowing fox.


I hate you. >=[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you. >=[



:c

...but i wubs woo!


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :c
> 
> ...but i wubs woo!


Obviously not. >=[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

What am i?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously not. >=[



I thought real non-furs could handle the luls.
Obviously you are a real fagfox...

:[


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> What am i?


Awesome.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> What am i?





Heckler & Koch said:


> Awesome.



The exact opposite of Heckler.



I kid. Heckler is a pretty funny dude. He makes this board capable of many luls.

Edit: I also like to pick on him for being a fox :I


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The exact opposite of Heckler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But foxes are the best. =[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Awesome.


 
:3



HAXX said:


> The exact opposite of Heckler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So I'm not a pretty funny dude?!?! D:<


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Where's the option for intolerant fur?


----------



## CVGamer (May 11, 2010)

Normal here. I assume, at least.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

CVGamer said:


> Normal here. I assume, at least.


 Are you as normal as ME? :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Are you as normal as ME? :3


Lol your about as normal as me.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol your about as normal as me.


But you're not normal...

I see wut u did thar


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you're not normal...
> 
> I see wut u did thar


Do you want your prize?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 11, 2010)

I think I got an advantage: I am not a gay fetishist who masturbates to fuzzy animal people.

I think I am a touch more 'normal'


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Do you want your prize?


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think I got an advantage: I am not a gay fetishist who masturbates to fuzzy animal people.
> 
> I think I am a touch more 'normal'


I bet you have yiffy posters all over your bedroom walls.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes I do.


*Rips my clothes off* come & get it :3


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I bet you have yiffy posters all over your bedroom walls.
> 
> 
> *Rips my clothes off* come & get it :3


Ewwww no.


----------



## Stahi (May 11, 2010)

I am one of these.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Stahi said:


> I am one of these.


I think my cousin is that, too!


----------



## Stahi (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I think my cousin is that, too!



We concrete saws have to stick together.


----------



## MattyK (May 11, 2010)

I'm that bastardised breed of Facepunch-Furry; the guy with a Life and actually views the Furry Fandom for what it is and truly should be, while avoiding all the plagrising bullshit most normal-day furs succumb to.


----------



## Shadow (May 11, 2010)

Honestly, I'm into fatfur and inflation, but regarding the two, I'm turned away by rolls and slobs in the fatfur sect and I don't go attempting inflation on my own body. Mainly, I prefer a clean crossover between the two.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

I'm an atomic bomb :3c


----------



## Jelly (May 11, 2010)

loopyfur ^_^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> :3
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not a pretty funny dude?!?! D:<



I didn't mean to word it for the interpretation Kylie. You're a pretty funny _dude _too .


----------



## Bernad (May 11, 2010)

I guess I would be "normal"...


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol your about as normal as me.


 Im MORE normal than that! >:V


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

im an active fur


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But foxes are the best. =[


A good fraction of the fandom is conposed of foxes...



MattyK said:


> I'm that bastardised breed of Facepunch-Furry; the guy with a Life and actually views the Furry Fandom for what it is and truly should be, while avoiding all the plagrising bullshit most normal-day furs succumb to.


me too =0

I'M NOT ALONE!


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> A good fraction of the fandom is conposed of foxes...
> 
> 
> me too =0
> ...


Because foxes are awesome.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because foxes are awesome.



false, vixens are awsome, also very rare


----------



## Hellerskull (May 11, 2010)

I'm a DEMONfur. 

I guess that classified as in "Other" in the poll.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I'm a DEMONfur.
> 
> I guess that classified as in "Other" in the poll.



your fursona might be a demon but its hot, i think it atracks me more cause there are so phew female furs  thankyou for the hope tho :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Normal fur here.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Normal fur here.



this was a pritty stupid poll. very one sided


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> this was a pritty stupid poll. very one sided



:| I voted other and posted that I was yiff on the first page.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 11, 2010)

either everyone is joking with their votes, or furaffinity has very few members that are anything other than your average anthropomorphic character. Meh, I should have expected no less.

Perhaps everyone would answer more honestly if I look out the "show everyone your vote"thing and reposted, while making a few adjustments *shrugs*


----------



## Glitch (May 11, 2010)

General.
Fetishes would be transformation, bondage that is actually convincing, and... that's pretty much it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> either everyone is joking with their votes, or furaffinity has very few members that are anything other than your average anthropomorphic character. Meh, I should have expected no less.


There are better ways to be more than "your average anthropomorphic character" than to resort to diapers, inflatable bodies or massive dongs.

A prime example; I've seen someone who had a fursona who was a dragon. But he wasn't any dragon, he had Dr. Octopus tentacles and a penis of epic proportions.

Unique? Yes. But it's also fucking retarded.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im MORE normal than that! >:V


Aw heeeell naw.

Your always going around hugging & groping guys like a drunk chick.


Or a drunk me.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Aw heeeell naw.
> 
> Your always going around hugging & groping guys like a drunk chick.
> 
> ...


The thought of you being drunk scares me, and you already scare me as it is.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The thought of you being drunk scares me, and you already scare me as it is.


What are you on about. Drunk people are always funny.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The thought of you being drunk scares me, and you already scare me as it is.


Alcohol pretty much just flips off my "care switch"

Then I do whatever I want without worrying about the consequences :3


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> What are you on about. Drunk people are always funny.


Drunk furry rapists are not funny. =[



Foxy_Boy said:


> Alcohol pretty much just flips off my "care switch"
> 
> Then I do whatever I want without worrying about the consequences :3


Remind me to never be around you when you drink.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Remind me to never be around you when you drink.


Mind you, I have to be on hard liqour or have like 8 beers to get like that though.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Mind you, I have to be on hard liqour or have like 8 beers to get like that though.


But still.

I don't wanna get raped or molested. >_>


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Drunk furry rapists are not funny. =[


_Always_


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> _Always_


Would you like to get raped and molested by a drunk furry?

I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Would you like to get raped and molested by a drunk furry?
> 
> I know I wouldn't.


Drunk people can't run straight.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Drunk people can't run straight.


True, but a drunk furry will try as hard as they can to rape you.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, but a drunk furry will try as hard as they can to rape you.


They can try, can't they? 

...

Sorry I don't see where this is going...


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> They can try, can't they?
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry I don't see where this is going...


I'm warning you about furry rapists. Since for some reason furries love raping foxes so much.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm warning you about furry rapists. Since for some reason furries love raping foxes so much.


Isn't it usually the foxes raping everyone/thing else?


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Isn't it usually the foxes raping everyone/thing else?


No, foxes rape other foxes.

According to furfga lore, foxes are the bottom bitch cumsluts.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, foxes rape other foxes.
> 
> According to furfga lore, foxes are the bottom bitch cumsluts.


Your a fox :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your a fox :V


>:3c


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But still.
> 
> I don't wanna get raped or molested. >_>


Molested, if anything, I'd just make you feel uncomfortable :3

I'm too nice to rape you. 

Note: ^this doesn't apply to everyone.


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2010)

corporatefur!
:3c[]

(thats my briefcase in my mouf ^_^)


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your a fox :V


Yes but I am not a bottom bitch cumslut. I'm just normal as I voted in the poll.


Wyldfyre said:


> >:3c


=[


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

...Wow I haven't seen an argument like this in a while. Glad I'm not a Fox :x


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> ...Wow I haven't seen an argument like this in a while. Glad I'm not a Fox :x


You should be. Everyone will hate or want to rape you.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You should be. Everyone will hate or want to rape you.


But then I'd have to run and Hide a lot, Where's the fun in that? 

Well I am like, half fox but that doesn't count...Does it?


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> But then I'd have to run and Hide a lot, Where's the fun in that?


No I was saying you should be glad that you are not one.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I was saying you should be glad that you are not one.


Well I guess I am.   I used to be a fox before I changed my Fursona :U now I'm only HALF Fox.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Well I guess I am.   I used to be a fox before I changed my Fursona :U now I'm only HALF Fox.


That means that half of you will be hated and raped. :V


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That means that half of you will be hated and raped. :V


No it doesn't, No one will never know. *fox color pattern fur* Will they?


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> No it doesn't, No one will never know. *fox color pattern fur* Will they?


Hopefully not. Keep it a well hidden secret.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hopefully not. Keep it a well hidden secret.


I Shall try :U But,for some odd reason, I feel like I won't succeeded.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> I Shall try :U But,for some odd reason, I feel like I won't succeeded.


Probably because I told everyone.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Probably because I told everyone.


Why would you do that? What did I ever do to you?


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Why would you do that? What did I ever do to you?


Because now you will share my pain of being hated and raped! MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because now you will share my pain of being hated and raped! MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Your Evil. Wait, I'm the Evil one....This doesn't make SENSE.  *Reverts back to fox* ._. Hurray.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Your Evil. Wait, I'm the Evil one....This doesn't make SENSE.  *Reverts back to fox* ._. Hurray.


Did I just break the space-time continuum?

I guess I'm not just a normal furry and voted wrong. =[


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because now you will share my pain of being hated and raped! MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!


 Raped...by a girl?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did I just break the space-time continuum?
> 
> I guess I'm not just a normal furry and voted wrong. =[


*waits for universe to rip.*....No, you didn't, me reverting back was bound to happen eventually.

@Tails: With a 16 inch Strap on? No thank you.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Raped...by a girl?


That wouldn't be rape.

But the only ones who seem to rape foxes are dude.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That wouldn't be rape.
> 
> But the only ones who seem to rape foxes are dude.


 Man, did I pick the wrong species...


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Man, did I pick the wrong species...


Nah you'll get used to it after the first 300 times.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Nah you'll get used to it after the first 300 times.


 Hold that thought...

*runs far away*


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Hold that thought...
> 
> *runs far away*


HA *Runs after* Come back, There's a wolf who wants to rape you D:<


----------



## l33tpower (May 12, 2010)

Nutty fur with a side of generous and fandom( not the furry fandom that people dress up as furs).


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Foxy can't control his alcohol. 

I usually just talk a shit ton more than usual.


----------



## Dan Skunk (May 12, 2010)

I'm neither of those. Those aren't really why people are furry, are they?


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Dan Skunk said:


> I'm neither of those. Those aren't really why people are furry, are they?


No, this is just a really bad poll.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

I'm in yur thread, guzzling yur cum.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm in yur thread, guzzling yur cum.


You would.

The pole needs an option specifically for you.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You would.
> 
> The pole needs an option specifically for you.


Thats because I'm unique whorefox.

With 50% more whore!


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm in yur thread, guzzling yur cum.



epic post to show my friend who does not know you


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats because I'm unique whorefox.
> 
> With 50% more whore!


That's impossible, you'd burst if you were any more whorey


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats because I'm unique whorefox.
> 
> With 50% more whore!


Yes, and it's scary.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> That's impossible, you'd burst if you were any more whorey


Did you miss the unique part? :V



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, and it's scary.


Does it keep you up at night?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Did you miss the unique part? :V


Oh wait. I Did. I'll agree with Heck. That's Scary.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Did you miss the unique part? :V
> 
> Does it keep you up at night?


No not really.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> HA *Runs after* Come back, There's a wolf who wants to rape you D:<


 Unless the wolf has a vagina, Ima keep running


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Unless the wolf has a vagina, Ima keep running


She does!
 NOW COME BACK D:<


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No not really.


But I could be under your bed waiting to strap you down & molest you....

And force you to suck my cock for freedom :3c


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> But I could be under your bed waiting to strap you down & molest you....
> 
> And force you to suck my cock for freedom :3c


This goes against my standards but...Could I help do that?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> She does!
> NOW COME BACK D:<


 oh okay, then I guess I can come back-wait, is this a trap?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> This goes against my standards but...Could I help do that?


....Sure but if its sooo against your standards why you volunteer?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> oh okay, then I guess I can come back-wait, is this a trap?


*watches a male wolf pounce and rape you*

Yes, yes it was.



Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Sure but if its sooo against your standards  why you volunteer?



Maybe... Because, the very thought of that is making my fox instinct rear up.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> fox instinct rear up.


lol rear up...


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> lol rear up...




Hah...I see the pun in that.
Your funny


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> *watches a male wolf pounce and rape you*
> 
> Yes, yes it was.


I knew it! OW! *growls* Not so rough, damn it!

(Any topic I enter quickly derails into randomness)


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I knew it! OW! *growls* Not so rough, damn it!
> 
> (Any topic I enter quickly derails into randomness)


*filming it* I shall call this Tails's First Rape.


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I knew it! OW! *growls* Not so rough, damn it!
> 
> (Any topic I enter quickly derails into randomness)



apperently its my fault cause i just got an infraction for derailment


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> apperently its my fault cause i just got an infraction for derailment


 and that's why I fear mods. Know what we need? SPAM SECTION!!!!!!
Seriously, this one forum I go to has a section where you can do random shit as much as you want with no penalties. It's made for this kind of stuff


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> and that's why I fear mods. Know what we need? SPAM SECTION!!!!!!
> Seriously, this one forum I go to has a section where you can do random shit as much as you want with no penalties. It's made for this kind of stuff



i think the section rants and raves is where the mods dont care that much, i better get back on topic so i dont get another infraction

so im an awsome fur cause i can do a backflip. :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i think the section rants and raves is where the mods dont care that much, i better get back on topic so i dont get another infraction
> 
> so im an awsome fur cause i can do a backflip. :3


 I'm boring cause I don't do stuff.


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I'm boring cause I don't do stuff.



dont feel bad the only thing i can do is a backflip  but im so proud of it


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

I can do a handstand :3

Among other things...


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I can do a handstand :3
> 
> Among other things...


I might like to see those other things.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I can do a handstand :3...


 and wave at the same time


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> and wave at the same time


...No that would be really hard..... & I'd probably have to be so buff its disgusting.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats because I'm unique whorefox.
> 
> With 50% more whore!



Man slut.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

I have no desire to be buff. Strong, sure, but not muscular.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...No that would be really hard..... & I'd probably have to be so buff its disgusting.


 a one handed wave wasn't what i was thinking. guess i should have said wags.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

lol oh... Yeah I could do that.

HAXX why do you state the obvious?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> lol oh... Yeah I could do that.
> 
> HAXX why do you state the obvious?



Because it makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Whoring makes me feel better about myself :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Whoring makes me feel better about myself :V


 I bet it does.

Time to save this thread.

...

...

Oh crap I don't know how.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Whoring makes me feel better about myself :V



Oh you dirty dirty whore...come here, you! I'll make you feel a lot better about yourself!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

There needs to be more straight or lesbian sex on these forums. :[


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There needs to be more straight or lesbian sex on these forums. :[


 
Would you do the honors then, mina hÃ¤lsningar?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Would you do the honors then, mina hÃ¤lsningar?


Stop trying to flirt with me by talking in Swedish, it's creepy. ;_;


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Stop trying to flirt with me by talking in Swedish, it's creepy. ;_;


 
It's hilarious, hey dude keep it up


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It's hilarious, hey dude keep it up


Don't make me cockbite you with my gator teeth.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Don't make me cockbite you with my gator teeth.


 
I'm cool there is no need to give me oral :|
Besides he's the one trying to win you over with words.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm cool there is no need to give me oral :|
> Besides he's the one trying to win you over with words.


Swedish is a very un-sexy language. But Sweden in general is un-sexy, zoophilia is legal here.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Swedish is a very un-sexy language. But Sweden in general is un-sexy, zoophilia is legal here.


 Wow really...well you should go there as soon as possible, I'll even pay for your plane tickets :3c


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Is Italian sexy?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

LÃ¥t os inte trÃ¥den losrelingar.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Is Italian sexy?


 
Ã‰ molto sexy. Mi piace quella lingua. Lei parla italiano?

Peccato! Io sto deragliando il thread di nuovo.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

I said is it sexy, I didn't say I knew it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Francais la langue d'amour


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Any language is sexy when I'm speaking it.

But girls do dig it.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Francais la langue d'amour


 
hey speak english when talking to me >:[
Also I get the gist of it, it's the language of love :|


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> hey speak english when talking to me >:[
> Also I get the gist of it, it's the language of love :|


C'est correct mon petit garcon baisant.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> C'est correct mon petit garcon baisant.


 
Matarete! >:[


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> LÃ¥t os inte trÃ¥den losrelingar.


Snygg grammatik, pÃ¤lsbÃ¶g. Babelfish gÃ¶r mig tyvÃ¤rr inte sÃ¤rskilt kÃ¥t.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

PÃ©nis fourrure.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Matarete! >:[


You spelled that wrong :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Francais la langue d'amour


 
Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?

Non, jamais la premier soir. Il faut Ã©venter si vous Ãªtes un saligaud.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You spelled that wrong :V


 fffffffffffffff I haven't taken spanish in over 4 years or something like that :|


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Snygg grammatik, pÃ¤lsbÃ¶g. Babelfish gÃ¶r mig tyvÃ¤rr inte sÃ¤rskilt kÃ¥t.


 
Believe it or not, that wasn't Babelfish. It was my attempt to tackle Swedish using a dictionary and knowledge of German, another Germanic language. 

This definite and indefinite is new to me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?
> 
> Non, jamais la premier soir. Il faut Ã©venter si vous Ãªtes un saligaud.


You know how I can tell your using a translator? because theres weird characters in your sentences.

This is roughly what he said: "Do you want to sleep with me?

No, never in the first evening. It is necessary to discover if you are a dirty bastard."

I shower every day :/


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

I'm a PokÃ©man Master furry. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Ich spreche klein sie Deutsch.

Yeah I'll butcher its grammar too.


----------



## Hellerskull (May 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Any language is sexy when I'm speaking it.
> 
> But girls do dig it.



No, it doesn't work with me.

Nice try though. :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> fffffffffffffff I haven't taken spanish in over 4 years or something like that :|


BTY I called you my little fucking boy in french.

And you don't get to fuck me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Okay, this has been derailed enough so


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> BTY I called you my little fucking boy in french.
> 
> And you don't get to fuck me.



Haha, you got owned Dobbie.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You know how I can tell your using a translator? because theres weird characters in your sentences.
> 
> This is roughly what he said: "Do you want to sleep with me?
> 
> ...


 
It's called "United States-International" layout. I used my knowledge of French, with a little Wordreference to make sure.

It's too bad this keyboard doesn't have the a with the ring on it, (I had to learn the ALT code) so I could mangle Kellie's tongue faster.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> BTY I called you my little fucking boy in french.
> 
> And you don't get to fuck me.


 I wouldn't want to fuck you lol and it's funny you didn't have the balls to say it in english 

Anyhow start posting on topic damn it and this goes for you too HAXX xD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay, this has been derailed enough so


Sucez mon coq bilingue


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

I'm a furry kind of fur.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

I'm an semi unemployed fur ;_;


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm an semi unemployed fur ;_;


 But aren't you a manwhore?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm an semi unemployed fur ;_;


 Define semi-unemployed


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Define semi-unemployed



Male Prostitute isn't a legit job...but it pays so it's only half a job and thus, he's semi-unemployed xD


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Male Prostitute isn't a legit job...but it pays so it's only half a job and thus, he's semi-unemployed xD


 I'd rather be semi-run over by a truck


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Male Prostitute isn't a legit job...but it pays so it's only half a job and thus, he's semi-unemployed xD


I thought you became a Dhole.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But aren't you a manwhore?


Thats just a hobby :3c



Tails The Fox said:


> Define semi-unemployed


I work but what I do I'm considered a private contractor so it doesn't count as employment, also I work too little hours to have enough money for nice stuffs.... but yeah I'm trying to get another job every day.

I'll quit my other one when I do cause the hours fuckin suck.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats just a hobby :3c


That's a hobby?
But you can get paid and scotty can be your pimp :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

I'm the pimp. Scotty and Foxy Boy work for me.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm the pimp. Scotty and Foxy Boy work for me.


That sounds reasonable ^^


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That's a hobby?
> But you can get paid and scotty can be your pimp :3


Lol theres no money in male prostitution.

Women & gays don't need to pay to get some cock/ass, in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Male Prostitute isn't a legit job...but it pays so it's only half a job and thus, he's semi-unemployed xD


250 an hour to 400 an hour depending on where and how good looking you are. Very livable. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> I thought you became a Dhole.



Nah, I didn't want to tarnish those cute little bastards :3



south syde dobe said:


> That's a hobby?
> But you can get paid and scotty can be your pimp :3



Hahahaha, that'd be interesting.



Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol theres no money in male prostitution.
> 
> Women & gays don't need to pay to get some cock/ass, in case you haven't noticed.




Hell, there's money in it...money to keep the massive flock o' fags outta my tailhole xD


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, I didn't want to tarnish those cute little bastards :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you already did that by being one to begin with.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hell, there's money in it...money to keep the massive flock o' fags outta my tailhole xD


Thats more like being a male "dancer" I'd totally do that, but I'm not 19 yet.

Lol kind of degrading if you have to do that for a living if you ask me though...

Thats why whoring is my hobby :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Can I hire you, Foxy Boy?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Can I hire you, Foxy Boy?


.....For what? :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> .....For what? :3


 For cleaning her house :V what do you think?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> .....For what? :3


As a stripper/slut, that's all foxes are good for after all!


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> As a stripper/slut, that's all foxes are good for after all!


Heeeeey.... =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Heeeeey.... =[



I agree with this.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> As a stripper/slut, that's all foxes are good for after all!


How much do I get for entertaining how many people?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Heeeeey.... =[


YIFF ME NAO I HAVE PLENTY OF AMERICAN MONEY



Foxy_Boy said:


> How much do I get for entertaining how many people?


Will $30 do for just me? ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> YIFF ME NAO I HAVE PLENTY OF AMERICAN MONEY
> 
> 
> Will $30 do for just me? ;3


I will do no such thing!


How much?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> YIFF ME NAO I HAVE PLENTY OF AMERICAN MONEY
> 
> 
> Will $30 do for just me? ;3


Well American money is worth less than Canadian money right now, So I'll do whatever you want for 25 minutes :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> YIFF ME NAO I HAVE PLENTY OF AMERICAN MONEY


 Uh...no.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I will do no such thing!
> 
> 
> How much?


Oh come on, it would be 100% heterosexual sex!



Foxy_Boy said:


> Well American money is worth less than Canadian money right now, So I'll do whatever you want for 25 minutes :V


...just because you said "anything" I have no clue what I could ask you to do right now other than the most obvious things. :/

EDIT:
For being someone who hates thread derailments I'm not really doing anything to help the situation. D:


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...just because you said "anything" I have no clue what I could ask you to do right now other than the most obvious things. :/
> 
> EDIT:
> For being someone who hates thread derailments I'm not really doing anything to help the situation. D:


Indeed

Business strategy :3


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh come on, it would be 100% heterosexual sex!
> 
> 
> ...just because you said "anything" I have no clue what I could ask you to do right now other than the most obvious things. :/
> ...


I think you missed the hidden text. :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, but he's a fox, so apparently he's gay. I'm not, but I don't like gators.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think you missed the hidden text. :V


Whoops, my bad. $100, I'm saving up for a new computer so I'll need those hundred bucks.



Tails The Fox said:


> Sorry, but he's a fox, so apparently he's gay. I'm not, but I don't like gators.


But doesn't your species section say "Arctic Fox"? Actic foxes are foxes too, you know.

And gators are fucking awesome, don't let the terrible gator porn out there tell you otherwise.

Also, one might argue that this topic has been derailed to shit, but it really should've been locked to begin with since the subject matter (fetishes) has been discussed to death already.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Whoops, my bad. $100, I'm saving up for a new computer so I'll need those hundred bucks.
> 
> 
> But doesn't your species section say "Arctic Fox"? Actic foxes are foxes too, you know.
> ...


I'd say yes for a quarter. I'm cheap. :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But doesn't your species section say "Arctic Fox"? Actic foxes are foxes too, you know.
> 
> And gators are fucking awesome, don't let the terrible gator porn out there tell you otherwise.


I meant I'm not a gay fox. I'm one of the very, very few straight foxes left in the world. And if you can show me some good gator porn, maybe I'll reconsider (not on FA though, I don't have an account yet.)


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd say yes for a quarter. I'm cheap. :V



First thing I see in this thread. Bam.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I meant I'm not a gay fox. I'm one of the very, very few straight foxes left in the world. And if you can show me some good gator porn, maybe I'll reconsider (not on FA though, I don't have an account yet.)


For being straight you sure have a pretty gay webcomic as your avatar.

*rimshot* :V



BlueberriHusky said:


> First thing I see in this thread.  Bam.



I figured you'd expect these things from me by now.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> For being straight you sure have a pretty gay webcomic as your avatar.
> 
> *rimshot* :V


 Yeah, not liking the Jay Naylor bashing.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I figured you'd expect these things from me by now.



You're like one of those rides where you just pop in a quarter and hop on, huh?


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Yeah, not liking the Jay Naylor bashing.



Jay naylor is really, really over rated. I won't go on anymore because that would derail this thread even more, and at least this derail is still marginally on topic.



BlueberriHusky said:


> You're like one of those rides where you just pop in a quarter and hop on, huh?


Pretty much, except you get more bang for your buck from me.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Pretty much, except you get more bang for your buck from me.



I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE.

*patpat*


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jay naylor is really, really over rated.


 B&.

Now, what were we talking about? Raping otters or something?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I meant I'm not a gay fox. I'm one of the very, very few straight foxes left in the world. And if you can show me some good gator porn, maybe I'll reconsider (not on FA though, I don't have an account yet.)


But HK is totally not gay! ...or so he says.

And good gator porn... it probably doesn't even exist. Blueh.



Tails The Fox said:


> Yeah, not liking the Jay Naylor bashing.


Enjoy your stay on FAF then. :]


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE.
> 
> *patpat*


But do you like what you see?


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But do you like what you see?



I think my jaw just dropped. 

(though really, I haven't seen anything, faget)


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Enjoy your stay on FAF then. :]


 Other than some bashing on my fav artist, this site kicks ass.  Don't expect me to leave soon.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I think my jaw just dropped.
> 
> (though really, I haven't seen anything, faget)


Come and get some then 

I am not showing you my dick =[



Tails The Fox said:


> Other than some bashing on my fav artist, this site kicks ass.  Don't expect me to leave soon.


Most people here do not like him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Come and get some then
> 
> I am showing you my dick =]
> 
> ...




I suggest you quit making hidden messages HK....also, I'm not a huge fan of him either but hey, he's an artist so more eye candy for me I guess...


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Oh shi, I'm starting WW3, aren't I?


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I suggest you quit making hidden messages HK....also, I'm not a huge fan of him either but hey, he's an artist so more eye candy for me I guess...


Don't you edit my posts boy! >=[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

This is all.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is all.


Don't judge, brah.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is all.


I disagree.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 12, 2010)

Man, now I want somebody to draw my fursona as a kight.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't judge, brah.





Wyldfyre said:


> I disagree.



You don't get opinions. >:[


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You don't get opinions. >:[


I think I do. >=[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I do. >=[



...maybe if you yiff me.

But that probably won't happen.


So no, I don't think you do get one.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...maybe if you yiff me.
> 
> But that probably won't happen.
> 
> ...


I do.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...maybe if you yiff me.
> 
> But that probably won't happen.
> 
> ...


You're out numbered here boy, I suggest you git outa here.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I do.



I know what kind of fur you are.
Retarded.

Because it takes me saying that you don't get a opinion multiple times.



Heckler & Koch said:


> You're out numbered here boy, I  suggest you git outa here.



I kill you with my SMG.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I know what kind of fur you are.
> Retarded.
> 
> Because it takes me saying that you don't get a opinion multiple times.


Meh, worth a try. :3


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I know what kind of fur you are.
> Retarded.
> 
> Because it takes me saying that you don't get a opinion multiple times.
> ...


I bet I'm a better shot than you.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I bet I'm a better shot than you.



Murr.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Murr.


Oh hey you're back. Want that ride we were talking about earlier?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I bet I'm a better shot than you.



You couldn't hit the brawn side of a barn. She'll bitch at you to come back. :V



Wyldfyre said:


> Meh, worth a try. :3



Oh baby, I like submission!


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh hey you're back. Want that ride we were talking about earlier?


Ride?
Why was I not invited? >:[


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Ride?
> Why was I not invited? >:[


Because penises are not aloud on this ride.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because penises are not aloud on this ride.


You have something to tell us? :3


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You have something to tell us? :3


Yes, I am not teh ghey.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, I am not teh ghey.


I had a clever comeback, but then it floated from my head.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, I am not teh ghey.


 He is lying, Wyldfyre.

Pester him enough and his foxy-sense will kick in.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I had a clever comeback, but then it floated from my head.


Obviously my unbeatable logic has stunned you.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously my unbeatable logic has stunned you.


I'm too tired. ;~;
My brain isn't working properly.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I'm too tired. ;~;
> My brain isn't working properly.


Then go yiff to bed.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then go yiff to bed.


Boring.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And gators are fucking awesome, don't let the terrible gator porn out there tell you otherwise.


 
Jag skulle en alligator fÃ¶rsÃ¶ka.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

Damn foxes...


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Damn foxes...


You know you love me


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know you love me



All night rong.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> All night rong.


And you're good at it too.

SUCKY SUCKY 5 DORRA


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Damn foxes...



Damn foxes and blue otters.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Damn foxes and blue otters.


 
Hey, I like foxes and blue otters!


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> All night rong.



i c what you did there but i dont think he did :3


----------



## Mr. Snuggleworth McFondle (May 12, 2010)

I'm the *pipe-laying* kinda fur. Where was that on the voting list?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

THIS. IS. OSTRICHA!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

I like unbirthing and gore/vore.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

I'm a Knight Shifter fur. :3


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Why would anyone hate foxes? You must love us! [FONT=Arial Narrow"]And let us do whatever we want to you[/FONT]


----------



## Rayane (May 13, 2010)

*sifts through the randomness to get his say* Well, I am a femboy fur and kind of a knight fur, but I wear dresses from all historic periods. So... How would you call it? An anachronistic fur, I suppose. Also a goth fur...


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> Why would anyone hate foxes? You must love us! [FONT=Arial Narrow&quot;]And let us do whatever we want to you[/FONT]


I'm selling fox insurance.


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'm selling fox insurance.



But foxes need to breed! 

Although looking at these forums, I think that we might be overdoing it. Maybe fox insurance will help the overpopulation problems.

Edit: I forgot, foxes are all gay. Your insurance will just ruin it for the few straight ones out there.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> But foxes need to breed!
> 
> Although looking at these forums, I think that we might be overdoing it. Maybe fox insurance will help the overpopulation problems.
> 
> Edit: I forgot, foxes are all gay. Your insurance will just ruin it for the few straight ones out there.


Whatever. I'm still selling con- I mean fox insurance. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Jag skulle en alligator fÃ¶rsÃ¶ka.


Oh dear god I don't think I can take much more of your bad Swedish grammar, this is too fucking funny.


Zrcalo said:


> I like unbirthing and gore/vore.


Thanks for sharing the info. D:


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

So does Zrcalo hang out at Gurochan then?


----------



## Isis (May 13, 2010)

I marked shifter and other because I am a like a laguz. I shift between animal and human with ears and a tail.


----------



## MattyK (May 13, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> me too =0
> 
> I'M NOT ALONE!


 

*BROFIIIST!*


----------



## TreacleFox (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't worry, I'm wearing super strong diapers!



oh murr


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't worry, I'm wearing super strong diapers!


-_-


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

I voted general... I'm not into weirdness. But I added shifter too. I totally dig morphage... SNAP CRACKLE CRICK POP RIIIIIP!!!

For some reason, transformation sequence remind me of the sound Rice Crispies make, accompanied by glorious clothes rippage, of course!


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 13, 2010)

Hmm...shape-shifting would be awesome to have. Imagine, morphing into any creature you want. Or even just between human and one animal. Either way, it'd be awesome.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Hmm...shape-shifting would be awesome to have. Imagine, morphing into any creature you want. Or even just between human and one animal. Either way, it'd be awesome.


 
Don't forget between genders.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 13, 2010)

I said other cause this particular fur of mine that I'm using now is a furry with an agenda and she is not mid evil time, but shes not of this generation either,


----------



## kuwaizair (May 14, 2010)

I'm boring and unplaceable. I am a typomonster fur and, I draw anthros and like talking animals and plastic and plush ones.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't forget between genders.


Oh yeah, that would be fun, too.


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

This thread is making me depressed.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Take an anti-depressant and move on.


----------



## Novawolf7 (Aug 3, 2010)

> Oh your day will come, you'll stumble upon someone worth keeping. Just  keep your head up and give your eyes a good look at the people around  you.



Try two years. Would have been more than that if you wanted it. /cry


----------



## virus (Aug 3, 2010)

haha "general" is a broad statement. I can't think of anyone normal in this front row freak show.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

south syde dobe is an everything fur.


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey I remember this thread.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 3, 2010)

Shifter. *walks away*


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 3, 2010)

we revived this from 2 months ago because...?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> we revived this from 2 months ago because...?


 
Because newbies like necroing things... you should know that by now.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Because newbies like necroing things... you should know that by now.



I don't get how they even find them. Do they use links on google? Press random numbers on the threads button?


----------



## artfan1987 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm an Avian (lol)


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> I don't get how they even find them. Do they use links on google? Press random numbers on the threads button?


tbh, I have no idea. maybe they search some random term, and it pulls moth old posts up that they want to comment on... but who really knows except the noobs themselves?


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

We have a thread for this sorta..same difference.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> We have a thread for this sorta..same difference.


 do you have a link? i remember doing a search before i posted this... and marveled at it's explosion of controversy. 

i'd leave it for like 2 days, and there'd be about 350 new posts XD


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 3, 2010)

I <3 Macros.

I'd prefer a regular anthro if I were to make myself a fursona, though.


----------



## DReaper3 (Aug 3, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> do you have a link? i remember doing a search before i posted this... and marveled at it's explosion of controversy.
> 
> i'd leave it for like 2 days, and there'd be about 350 new posts XD


 Or it'll be locked for some reason.


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

Here

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/72106-Where-do-you-fit-into-the-fandom


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> Here
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/72106-Where-do-you-fit-into-the-fandom


 not really the same thing...


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> not really the same thing...


 Most of these can be categorized as fetishes and lifestyles.


----------



## gdzeek (Aug 3, 2010)

huh, Normal i guess, I checked medeival, I could definitely get into that, heck I'm a dragon durr. one of my first memories of anthro characters was from Kings Quest. I dont fit with the others though.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 4, 2010)

Fecking normal. Also, why is this thread still alive?


----------



## Machine (Aug 4, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> Fecking normal. Also, why is this thread still alive?


Noobs like to necro threads like this. Why else?


----------



## Twilight-the-kitsune (Nov 21, 2010)

im an innocentfur *looks down submissively*


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 21, 2010)

Twilight-the-kitsune said:


> im an innocentfur *looks down submissively*


 
Damn man, this thread is old. Keep the posts in something abit more recent.


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2010)

Twilight-the-kitsune said:


> im an innocentfur *looks down submissively*


 No one will ever be as subby as Willow. 

Also, this thread is hella old.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> No one will ever be as subby as Willow.
> 
> Also, this thread is hella old.


 
You shall take no pride in it, young miss spetznaz.

It's not that old, only about three motnhes and 17 days. There have been worse derailments, but because this thread has no absolute point beside spamming "HEY I AM NOT A GENERAL FURRY I HAVE A COOL FETISH WANNA SEE" I think itshallbelockedwithvaigaynandpain.

Besides innocent =/= sub.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 21, 2010)

My fursona is a adult and is a bit older than myself.


----------



## Jude (Nov 21, 2010)

Twilight-the-kitsune said:


> im an innocentfur *looks down submissively*


 
God damn. Read the post RIGHT above yours.

EDIT: Might as well vote. I'm general, I suppose.


----------



## CrimsonMagpie (Nov 24, 2010)

I am not one, but I create images of them. Is that allowed? O=o


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a feral half kitsune half red fox.
I can shift into human shape for a few hours (hands can be useful) and may possibly learn more forms.
I am mildly pyrokinetic.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 24, 2010)

I have characters that can change forms/shape.
Characters that are general, normal furs.
Than I have a few who are more demon than anthro, meaning they have powers over elements and such.


----------



## Demolockte (Nov 24, 2010)

i'm kind of a fat fur :3


----------



## AshFox (Nov 24, 2010)

I am a Normal Red Fox Furry


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm the kind of furry that didn't feel like voting.


----------



## ghilliefox (Nov 26, 2010)

im a super-soldier fur


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a weird furry. :S


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

straight guy snow wolf =]


----------



## Conker (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought "shiftfur" was "shitfur" and laughed because all furries are shitty :V


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

Conker said:


> I thought "shiftfur" was "shitfur" and laughed because all furries are shitty :V



oi, speak for yourself'z ._.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a dragon, but I have a tendency to be "indecisive" so I chose shifter...


-Nova


----------



## CuriousDragon (Nov 27, 2010)

dragons would be under General right?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 27, 2010)

A general fur, by all accouts


----------



## Tuss (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a chubbyfur (I don't like morbidly obese characters), and a shifter, but not as a fetish.
I'm also a macro, just because destroying stuff is fun.
So, I have no furry fetish subgroups really, so I guess I'm a normal furry?

I don't look at yiff. It doesn't appeal to me (also I'm getting it IRL so there's no need really xD) So that makes me... I don't fucking know.

So I guess I'll check stuff I guess I could be included in?


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 27, 2010)

My main fursona can be a macro BFG at times (but he hates to be micro). My Secondary is always a micro fox.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

I picked 'Shifter', but was distressed to see that 'elementfur' or something to that effect wasn't up there. Shifter came close though.


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm an artist :B


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2010)

Where are the gorefurs

I demand blood for this


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2010)

GORE PORN


----------



## ApologeticGator (Nov 29, 2010)

Well of course! My scaleysona Aaron started out as just a normal fur, but he later went into an intense bodybuilding phase in middle-school onwards right? Then something deep happened to him that forced him to quit... but after many many months afterwards he switched to MMA! 

To that end, Aaron's a normal fur, turned muscle fur judging by his build, heh heh, and also Christian Fur and Fur Fighter (my selections: Normal, Muscle, Other).


----------

